# Schweinegrippe



## Thoor (30. April 2009)

Was denkt ihr über die Grippe? Ist sie wirklich so gefährlich oder einfach nur Panikmache?

Ich persönlich halte sie für extrem gefährlich, jedes LAnd der welt wappnet sich gegen sie und die Grippe ist innert 3 Tagen von Mexiko nach Neuseeland nach China nach Spanien nach Deutschland und in die Schweiz gelangt...

Ach ja jeder der hier so ne scheisse von Galileomystery und den Illuminaten schreibt ist n Spast der keine Ahnung vom Thema und lieber wieder Lego spielen sollte.


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

hallo,

soweit ich bescheid weiß soll in den USA schon einer an die schweinegrippe gestorben sein. Während es in Deutschland entwarnung gibt das noch keiner die Grippe hat. 

Es ist leider zum größten Teil auch Panikmache, aber ich würde mir jetzt noch keine Sorgen machen und Atemschutzmaksen und Medikamente kaufen. Einfach weiterhin beobachten und schauen was passiert.

Es sieht zur Zeit eh schon so aus als würde die Schweinegrippe von den Medien verschwinden.
Genauso war es mit der Vogelgrippe auch.

Mfg. 
Redryujin


----------



## Maladin (30. April 2009)

Der erste Thread zu diesem Thema wurde geschlossen. Bleibt hier beim Thema und konstruktiv.

Er bleibt vorerst offen.

/wink maladin


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

In den USA ist ein kleines Kind gestorben. Ein Mexikaner, der von seinen Eltern zur Behandlung in die Staaten gebracht wurde, das Virus also schon in sich getragen hat. Wir in Deutschland haben momentan drei bestätigte Fälle von Schweinegrippe, die aber nicht lebensbedrohlich sind. Alle 3 Erkrankten sind auf dem Wege der Besserung und der Krankheitsverlauf ist deutlich milder, als erwartet. 

Ich nehme die drohende Pandemie zwar ernst, aber die Art und Weise wie die Medien das Thema überzeichnen, halte ich für gefährlicher. In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend Menschen an der normalen Influenza und niemand nimmt das ernsthaft zur Kenntnis. Und kaum stehen wir vor einer neuen Form des Virus, wollen die ersten schon Bunker bauen und Medikamente aufkaufen. 
Auch der Vergleich mit der Spanischen Grippe von 1918 ist nicht angebracht, da die Menschheit damals vom 1. Weltkrieg gezeichnet war und viel schlechtere medizinische und hygienische Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung standen.
Ich bezweifle, dass bei uns in Deutschland jetzt das große Massensterben losgehen wird. Man sollte aufmerksam sein und die 
Nachrichten verfolgen, anstatt sich von der BILD in Panik versetzen zu lassen. 
Hände waschen sollte selbstverständlich sein und die Benutzung von Desinfektionsspray ist auch noch im Rahmen, aber mit Atemschutzmasken muss man momentan noch nicht herumlaufen. Die Eltern einer Freundin haben sich sogar gestern bei der Hotline des Gesundheitsministeriums darüber informiert, ob sie ihre Tochter überhaupt noch zur Uni gehen lassen sollen. Da sieht man, wie verunsichert die Menschen sind. Nach Aussage der Dame am Telefon, ist es jedoch in Deutschland nicht nötig, zuhause zu bleiben und panisch zu werden. 

Und solange die Schweinegrippe noch nicht NRW erreicht hat oder apokalyptische Formen angenommen hat, werde ich auch nicht in Todesangst verfallen.


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach ja jeder der hier so ne scheisse von Galileomystery und den Illuminaten schreibt ist n Spast der keine Ahnung vom Thema und lieber wieder Lego spielen sollte.


@Maladin

Ich denke bzw weiss von der Arbeit her das es mehr Verdachte gibt als in den Medien genannt werden.  DIe Medien haben zum Teil auch sowas wie ne Schweigerpflicht bekommen, das heisst jede Meldung über die Grippe muss vom Staat abgesegnet sein damit keine falschen Verdächtigungen und Gerüchte gestreut werden, und ich glaube kaum das man das machen würde wenns nicht ernst wäre


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Wir sollten mal hier unterscheiden zwischen Ausbreitungsgrad und Gefährlichkeit.

Eine Pandemie bedeutet lediglich: Weltweit!

Aber es ist nicht die Pest! Bisher sind noch nicht viele Menschen ausserhalb von Mexiko gestorben und dementsprechend behaupte ich:

Die weltweite Ansteckung ist schon da und wird wohl erstmal schwer in den Griff zu kriegen sein, 

ABER

es ist momentan nicht so gefährlich, dass man gleich in Panik verfallen muß!!


Und das die Behörden diesmal "vorab" reagieren find ich absolut in Ordnung! Das Geschrei wäre groß wenn sie es zu spät machen würden! Immerhin tauschen die Länder auch untereinander Informationen aus, über Verlauf der Krankheit, was bisher geschehen ist und Früherkennungsmöglichkeiten.


Also sehen wir die mal (noch) locker!

Ach ja: Von Massenveranstaltungen, in den regelmässig alle Nationen vertreten sind (z.B. Vergnügungspark) würd ich momentan abraten. Aber das ist meine Meinung....


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Beim Thema Massenveranstalten wie Vergnügungspark würde ich jetzt noch keine Gefahr sehen. Immerhin ist die Schweinegrippe noch nicht in Deutschland da.

Gabs die Schweinegrippe nicht schon früher in Deutschland? Ich dachte das ich vor einigen Jahren schonmal im Fernsehen in den Nachrichten davon gehört habe, nur das damals der erreger für den Menschen nicht gefährlich war.

Sozusagen kann man heute über ein mutiertes Virus sprechen.


----------



## Thoor (30. April 2009)

DIe Schweingerippe kommt sozusagen von der Vogelgrippe nur das gefährliche ist diesmal sie geht von Mensch zu Mensch und nicht von Tier zu Tier


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> DIe Schweingerippe kommt sozusagen von der Vogelgrippe nur das gefährliche ist diesmal sie geht von Mensch zu Mensch und nicht von Tier zu Tier




ja ich habe auch schon von einigen gehört das es eine Mischung aus Vogelgrippe, Menschengrippe und Schweinegrippe ist. Wenn es wirklich so ist dann ist der Virus sehr gefährlich. Aber keine Angst es wird ja schon nach einen Impfstoff geforscht bzw gearbeitet der dürfte dann für ein paar Jahre halten bis sich der Virus wieder weiterentwickelt.


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ach ja: Von Massenveranstaltungen, in den regelmässig alle Nationen vertreten sind (z.B. Vergnügungspark) würd ich momentan abraten. Aber das ist meine Meinung....



Wir haben in der Uni viele spanische, portugisische und mexikanische Austauschstudenten und Sprachstudenten aus zahlreichen Ländern der Welt. Und mit denen teilen wir uns jeden zweiten Tag einen Hörsaal, der hoffnungslos überfüllt ist. Geht man danach, dürfte ich dann ja auch nicht mehr zur Uni gehen. Für Deutschland wurde momentan noch keine Warnung herausgegeben, die das öffentliche Leben einschränkt. 

Wer Angst hat, am Wochenende zu einem Fussballspiel oder auf eine Messe zu gehen, soll sich bei seinem Arzt oder gleich beim Gesundheitsministerium informieren und sich dort Informationen einholen. Wenn sich alle untereinander verrückt machen, führt das nur zu Spekulationen und Panikmache. Meinem Opa hat eine Nachbarin erzählt, dass man ihrer Meinung nach nicht mehr in den Supermarkt gehen darf und nun sitzt er zuhause und traut sich nicht vor die Tür.



Redryujin schrieb:


> Beim Thema Massenveranstalten wie Vergnügungspark würde ich jetzt noch keine Gefahr sehen. Immerhin ist die Schweinegrippe noch nicht in Deutschland da.



Wir haben bereits 3 Fälle von Schweinegrippe in Deutschland. Aber momentan ist die Gefahr, sich als Deutscher mit der Schweinegrippe zu infizieren, geringer, als von einem Auto überfahren zu werden.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Imho alles nur Panikmache. "In Mexiko ist jemand ... In den USA ist ein kleines Kind gestorben, weil jemand aus Mexiko kam ..." ... Sorry, aber LoL!
Wo sind denn die Beweise? In anderen Threads zum Thema "Gott und Universum" behaupten die Leute, die hier zu dem Thema "Schweinegrippe" das nachbeten, was sie in den Medien hören, dass sie nur das glauben, was sie sehen. Wo habt ihr denn bitte hier euren Beweis durch "sehen"? Weil's im Fernsehen kommt und in der Zeitung steht? Das reicht euch, um euch "gläubig und hörig" zu machen?
Leute, glaubt jeden Scheiss, den man euch glauben machen will und ihr lasst euch mehr und mehr Angst einimpfen und eurer Selbstverantwortung berauben. Und irgendwann nehmt ihr alles an und ein, was man euch als Lösung aufdiktiert.

"Politik machen heißt: den Leuten soviel Angst einjagen, bis ihnen jede Lösung recht ist."

Hier mal ein PDF zu dem Thema "Schweinegrippe."


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. April 2009)

was ich mich frage. warum ist sie, im wahrscheinlichen ursprungsland mexiko, so aggressiv und tötet eben mal an die 100 menschen, und außerhalb hat sie eine wirkung, wie eine erkältung, obwohl der übertragungsweg ja der gleiche ist?

und nein, ich schiebe keine panik, und werde trotzdem mit meinem freund knutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> was ich mich frage. warum ist sie, im wahrscheinlichen ursprungsland mexiko, so aggressiv und tötet eben mal an die 100 menschen, und außerhalb hat sie eine wirkung, wie eine erkältung, obwohl der übertragungsweg ja der gleiche ist?
> 
> und nein, ich schiebe keine panik, und werde trotzdem mit meinem freund knutschen
> 
> ...



In Mexiko sind, wenn man den Berichten glaubt, nur tatsächlich 8 Menschen an der Schweinegrippe gestorben. Den unterschiedlichen Verlauf der Krankheit kann man darauf zurückführen, dass die Menschen in Mexiko nicht sofort isoliert wurden und aufgrund der schlechten medizinischen Verhältnisse und der Armut der Bevölkerung nicht die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, die wir in Europa haben. 
Die Spanische Grippe 1918 konnte sich ja auch nur so umfangreich und schwerwiegend ausbreiten, weil die hygienischen und medizinischen Bedingungen nach dem 1. WK katastrophal waren.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Beim Thema Massenveranstalten wie Vergnügungspark würde ich jetzt noch keine Gefahr sehen. Immerhin ist die Schweinegrippe noch nicht in Deutschland da.



Also ich werds tun aus folgendem Grund:

Warum stecken sich Leute an? Ganz klar: Sie wissen nicht das ihr Gegenüber die Schweinegrippe hat! Sie laufen ja nicht mit einem großen roten L auf der Stirn rum!
Dann bleibt noch die Frage: Wie lang ist die Inkubationszeit? Der Zeitraum vom anstecken bis zum Ausbruch der Krankheit?


Mexiko würd ich momentan nicht besuchen weil nicht bekannt ist, inwiefern sie das unter Kontrolle kriegen, die Grippe dort ziemlich bösartig ist und einfach schon zuviele Fälle aufgetaucht sind.

Ja sogar von Amerikabesuchen würd ich absehen! Die Amis haben es mal wieder glorreich geschafft, ein Feuer mit Benzin zu löschen! Kam da nicht ne Schulklasse aus Mexiko zurück von denen sich welche angesteckt hatten? Ich glaub momentan über 100 Verdachte in Amerika. Jetzt nehmen wir mal noch ihre Bevölkerungsdichte dann wäre Amerika für mich der nächste Risikokanidat!

Alle anderen Länder haben eben Verdachte bei "Rückkehreren" aus Mexiko. Das bedeutet die wurden nach dem Flug abgefangen oder eben herausgefiltert, weil man wußte, sie waren in Mexiko. Solange kann man es eben noch eindämmen.

Trotzdem sind viele Vergnügungsparks dafür bekannt, das sie aus allen Ländern besucht werden und da wäre mir das Risiko einfach zu hoch! Laß mal eine amerikanische Familie oder franz. dort Urlaub machen. Hygiene ist zwar vorhanden aber dort kommt man ständig mit Geräten in Kontakt, an die schon hunderte Menschen vor mir rumgegriffelt haben.

Wer aber jetzt in Deutschland mit Mundschutz rumläuft ist meiner Meinung nach bekloppt! Da sich die Grippe bisher nicht im Land weiterverbreitet hat sondern die "Träger" immer im Ausland angesteckt haben. 

@Deanne

Die Gefahr ist nicht die Nationalität sondern die Gebiete! Also solange die Spanier, Mexikaner und Amis nicht nach der Uni "schnell nach Hause fliegen" und am nächsten Morgen wieder zur Uni erscheinen würd ich mir dort auch keine Gedanken machen!


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist nicht die Nationalität sondern die Gebiete! Also solange die Spanier, Mexikaner und Amis nicht nach der Uni "schnell nach Hause fliegen" und am nächsten Morgen wieder zur Uni erscheinen würd ich mir dort auch keine Gedanken machen!



Die Studenten sind allerdings teilweise auch erst seit Beginn des Semesters, also seit knapp einem Monat im Land und wenn ich sehe, wie sie von Komilitonen gemieden werden, dann scheint die Panikmache ja wunderbar zu greifen. 
In einer meiner Germanistik-Vorlesungen sitzt ein Mädel aus Spanien, neben der wegen der Schweinegrippe niemand sitzen will. 
Find ich ganz toll.

Und wenn ich dann lese, dass die deutsche Regierung kein Flugverbot verhängen will, aber darüber nachdenkt, Fussballspiele abzusagen, dann frage ich mich, was das bringen soll. "Sorry, aber Bundesliga wurde abgesagt wegen der Ansteckungsgefahr. Aber fliegen sie stattdessen doch nach Mexiko!" Sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> In Mexiko sind, wenn man den Berichten glaubt, nur tatsächlich 8 Menschen an der Schweinegrippe gestorben. Den unterschiedlichen Verlauf der Krankheit kann man darauf zurückführen, dass die Menschen in Mexiko nicht sofort isoliert wurden und aufgrund der schlechten medizinischen Verhältnisse und der Armut der Bevölkerung nicht die Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, die wir in Europa haben.
> Die Spanische Grippe 1918 konnte sich ja auch nur so umfangreich und schwerwiegend ausbreiten, weil die hygienischen und medizinischen Bedingungen nach dem 1. WK katastrophal waren.


ah ok, danke
hatte noch den wissensstand von gestern, da waren es noch 100^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

So hab mich grad informiert.

In Deutschland gibt es zur Zeit 10 Verdachtsfälle die noch bestätigt werden müssen.

Die drei infizierten können mit den momentanen Medikamentenstand geholfen werden.

Die Who hat die Stufe 5 von 6 ausgerufen d.h. wir stehen kurz vor einer weltweiten Pandemie.

Anscheinend kommt es wohl doch zu einer weltweiten Pandemie wenn die Stufe schon so hoch ist.


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> ah ok, danke
> hatte noch den wissensstand von gestern, da waren es noch 100^^



Es sind auch über 100 Tote, aber an der Schweinegrippe sind vermutlich nur 8 gestorben. 
Die anderen werden dem normalen Influenza-Virus zum Opfer gefallen sein.

Ich bin ja generell der Meinung, dass man täglich um 8 Uhr die Tagesschau verfolgen sollte, um sich zu informieren. 
Für objektive Informationen zur aktuellen Lage reicht das total aus.
Auf die Bild-Zeitung hingegen kann man momentan getrost verzichten. Allein die Schlagzeilen sind sowas von unzutreffend. 
Da werden alle 5 Minuten 20 neue Verdachtsfälle angekündigt, von denen dann 10 Minuten später 19 zurückgenommen werden. 
Hauptsache die Welt hält den Atem an. Aber naja, der Rausschmiss von Jürgen Klinsmann ist ja nicht mehr so aktuell, da braucht man eben ein neues Thema, was man ausschlachten kann.


----------



## Stancer (30. April 2009)

Tjo Panikmache....

Ich rate jedem ab den Sensationsmedien bei sowas auch nur irgend einen Glauben zu schenken. Bild sollte sowieso klar sein aber auch selbsternannte Wissensmagazine verkaufen die Schweinegrippe als "Pandemie"

Hier mal gutes Beispiel wie sehr die Medien doch Panikmache betreiben :

http://www.bildblog.de/7678/killergrippe/

Da werden aus 150 Verdachtsfällen mal ganz schnell 150 Tote durch die Schweinegrippe.


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es sind auch über 100 Tote, aber an der Schweinegrippe sind vermutlich nur 8 gestorben.
> Die anderen werden dem normalen Influenza-Virus zum Opfer gefallen sein.



Ich denke man sollte sich genau aus diesem Grund nicht bei Medien wie den reisserischen Bild-Propagandisten oder RTL oder Dorfzeitungen informieren

Ich persönlich schlage hier Referenzen wie die FAZ oder den Stern für geeigneter, denn diese sind meist Journalistisch objektiv durchrecherchiert.

Die "Schweinegrippe" wurde bisher auch noch bei keinem Schwein entdeckt.... Schweinegrippe ist eigentlich ein H2Nx Grippetyp ( der gleiche Typ wie die Spanische Grippe 1957 )

Unsere nennen wir sie mal Mexikogrippe ist vom Typ H1N1 also Artverwandt mit der normalen Grippe, die sowohl Menschen, Vögel als auch Schweine befallen KANN sich jedoch momentan nur unter den Menschen verteilt wird.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2009)

Natuerlich ist das Panikmache. Jedes Jahr sterben weltweit Menschen an der normalen Grippe - und niemand redet darueber.


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Ich persönlich schlage hier Referenzen wie die FAZ oder den Stern für geeigneter, denn diese sind meist Journalistisch objektiv durchrecherchiert.



Die Bild veröffentlicht momentan genau die gleichen Texte wie Stern, Spiegel und Focus. 
Teilweise gleichen sie sich sogar aufs Wort. Aus diesem Grund informiere ich mich auch nicht mehr im Internet.


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Bild veröffentlicht momentan genau die gleichen Texte wie Stern, Spiegel und Focus.
> Teilweise gleichen sie sich sogar aufs Wort. Aus diesem Grund informiere ich mich auch nicht mehr im Internet.



Schlagzeilen Bild:

- Polizisten werden zuerst geimpft << es gibt noch garkeinen impfstoff -.-
- Werden Groß-Veranstaltungen abgesagt?
- Infizierte ER noch zwei Menschen?

Vergleich Stern:

- Offenbar deutlich weniger Tote
- Experten warnen vor Hysterie 
- Deutsche Infizierte sind auf dem Weg der Genesung

Für mich 2 völlig unterschiedliche Informationseinflüsse auch gleiche Texte habe ich nun nicht gefunden

Alleine der Vergleich:
STERN
Bestätigt seien in Mexiko nur 26 Schweinegrippe-Infektionen, darunter sieben Todesfälle.
BILD
Bereits 158 Menschen sind Todesopfer der Schweinegrippe geworden!


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. April 2009)

das die 3 zeitung genauso schmuddelblätter sind, wie die bild, ist aber schon seit jahren so
heise finde ich noch ganz ok, zum informieren


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

zadros schrieb:


> Schlagzeilen Bild:
> 
> - Polizisten werden zuerst geimpft << es gibt noch garkeinen impfstoff -.-
> - Werden Groß-Veranstaltungen abgesagt?
> ...



*Stern.de:*

"Ungeachtet der Ausweitung der Schweinegrippe wird die Europäische Union Madelin zufolge keine Aussetzung des Flugverkehrs zwischen Europa und den USA und Mexiko vorschlagen. Stattdessen sollten Reisende zu Vorsicht aufgerufen werden. 

[...]

Zugleich bemühte sich Madelin um Beruhigung: "Wir kennen nicht das Ausmaß der Pandemie. Aber Europa ist besser vorbereitet als jemals zuvor", versicherte er. Ein Impfstoff könne innerhalb von 100 Tagen in Europa zur Verfügung stehen."

*Bild.de:*

"Ungeachtet der Ausweitung der Schweinegrippe wird die Europäische Kommission Madelin zufolge keine Aussetzung des Flugverkehrs zwischen Europa und den USA und Mexiko vorschlagen. Stattdessen sollten Reisende zur Vorsicht aufgerufen werden."

[...]

"Auch die EU-Kommission bemüht sich um Beruhigung: &#8222;Wir kennen nicht das Ausmaß der Pandemie. Aber Europa ist besser vorbereitet als jemals zuvor&#8220;, sagte Madelin. Ein Impfstoff könne innerhalb von 100 Tagen in Europa zur Verfügung stehen."

Das sind zwar keine reißerischen Schlagzeilen, beweist aber zumindest, dass sich in diesem Punkt die Inhalte der beiden Online-Portale gleichen. Und eben das meinte ich.


----------



## zadros (30. April 2009)

natürlich gibt es auch Übereinstimmungen Zitate kann man eben nicht anders schreiben ;-)
Aber die aus den Fingern gesogenen Texte sind ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, aber ist ja auch wurscht die Hauptaussage ist immernoch:

"Glaub nicht alles was du siehst und liest."

Ich denke, dass die Mexikogrippe genauso schnell wieder vergessen ist, wie Sie "entstanden" ist...

EDIT: Wir sollten lieber wieder auf das Thema zurück kommen :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

OMG WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... die Frage ist nur wann und wodurch.


----------



## Stancer (30. April 2009)

Naja die BILD behauptet auch gerne, das es nicht genug Impfstoffe gibt.... das ist sogar Korrekt, es gibt nämlich überhaupt keinen Impfstoff. Sowas wird meistens erst 6 Monate nach der krankheit entwickelt, da es einige Zeit dauert.

Mit dem Impfstoffen sind die normalen Grippe-Impfstoffe gemeint, die für einen deutlich milderen Verlauf der Schweinegrippe sorgen. Aber da wird behauptet, das manche Bundesländer zu wenig hätten....tjo aber es wird verschwiegen, das andere Bundesländer dafür zu viel davon haben !!!

Und es ist auch korrekt, das Politiker, Polizisten, Krankenhauspersonal und Bundeswehr zuerst geimpft werden. Das ist aber auch absolut logisch, denn der Staat mit seinen Organen muss ja intakt bleiben und die wichtigsten sind da nunmal "Führungsebene" (Politiker), Sicherheit (Polizei und Bundeswehr sowie Feuerwehr) sowie das Gesundheitswesen (Ärzte und Pflegepersonal)

Welchen Sinn würde es machen, wenn man zuerst den Hartz IV empfänger von nebenan impft, der in unserem Staat überhaupt keine Funktion übernimmt ?


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> OMG WIR WERDEN ALLE STERBEN ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wenn es dumm kommt kann es wirklich passieren. Wenn du selber infiziert wärst oder deine Eltern,Ehefrau usw ob du das dann immer noch so lustig findest?


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja die BILD behauptet auch gerne, das es nicht genug Impfstoffe gibt.... das ist sogar Korrekt, es gibt nämlich überhaupt keinen Impfstoff. Sowas wird meistens erst 6 Monate nach der krankheit entwickelt, da es einige Zeit dauert.



Ich finde es ja viel köstlicher, dass die Bild jetzt sogar den alten Nostradamus aus der Kiste holt und sich auf seine Vorhersagen beruft. Das hat mit objektiver Berichterstattung nun wirklich gar nichts mehr zu tun.



Redryujin schrieb:


> wenn es dumm kommt kann es wirklich passieren. Wenn du selber infiziert wärst oder deine Eltern,Ehefrau usw ob du das dann immer noch so lustig findest?



Ich kann ihn verstehen. Jetzt schon davon zu sprechen, dass die Schweinegrippe die Menschheit auslöschen könnte, ist meiner Meinung nach dämlich. Momentan ist die Chance höher, im Autoverkehr oder an Cholera zu sterben, als an der Schweinegrippe. 
Ich erinnere mich an SARS, den Novo-Virus und co. Damals sind wir ja auch schon mehrere male gestorben.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> Wenn du selber infiziert wärst oder deine Eltern,Ehefrau usw ob du das dann immer noch so lustig findest?


Wenn wenn wenn ... Was wäre wenn ... Hätte ... Könnte ... Möglicherweise ...

... Shit happens. Dead happens. Zu 100%. Mach die Augen auf!

Viel Spaß weiterhin beim Paranoia schieben!

Tante Edith meint grad: Oder mit anderen Worten: Wenn 1) Schweinegrippe überhaupt existiert und 2) irgendjemand in meinem Familienkreis oder Freundeskreis *nachweislich* (vlt hat er ja auch was anderes?) davon betroffen wäre und 3) die Möglichkeit bestünde, dass er eventuell unter ungünstigen Umständen daran stirbt, kann man sich immernoch Gedanken machen.

Aber mein Bauch sagt mir: *Hochgradiger Schwachsinn!*


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja viel köstlicher, dass die Bild jetzt sogar den alten Nostradamus aus der Kiste holt und sich auf seine Vorhersagen beruft. Das hat mit objektiver Berichterstattung nun wirklich gar nichts mehr zu tun.


Die hatten noch NIE objektive berichterstattung


----------



## Vartez (30. April 2009)

Ich find is alles nur panik machen schon alleine Bild verkäuft es so als ob man beim ersten Huster oder beim schwitzen am Flughafen in karantene geschikt wird.

Ich selber finde jetz noch nich schlim war genau wie bei der Vogelgripe, ers sind alle in Panik das die noch weiter Mutieren kan mit Fieber aber dazu ises ja nich gekommen und von einem zum anderen tag ises auch aus den Medien verschwunden.
Allso ich nehm es erste rnst wen wirklich viele menschen sich dadurch invizieren und sterben vorher denke ich ises nur ne krankheit die nich wirklich schlim ist da gibts ja schlimeres


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Die hatten noch NIE objektive berichterstattung



Ich weiß. Aber zumindest hat sie immer so getan, als ob und ein Großteil der Bevölkerung kauft es ihnen auch immer wieder ab. 
Nur wenn sie sich jetzt auf Nostradamus beruft, dann ist das wirklich der größte Schwachsinn, den man sich vorstellen kann. Wenn ich von mir behaupte, die Bürger aufklären und informieren zu wollen, dann aber irgendwelche Prophezeiungen von Anno-schiess-mich-tot auspacke, kann ich es auch gleich sein lassen.

Sieht man ja auch an den Schlagzeilen:

- Die Stylingmacken der Stars
- Was ändert Heynckes bei den Bayern?
- DIE TODESGRIPPE WIRD UNS ALLE TÖTEN!

Die Bild ist geeignet, wenn es einen interessiert, ob Lindsay Lohan mal wieder an irgendeiner Ess-Störung leidet oder Verona Pooth beim Steuern hinterziehen umgeknickt ist, mehr nicht.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> - Die Stylingmacken der Stars
> - Was ändert Heynckes bei den Bayern?
> - DIE TODESGRIPPE WIRD UNS ALLE TÖTEN!


und das auch genau in DER Reihenfolge!!!!


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir sollte uns mal organisieren und jeden Tag nen Artikel aus Bild hier ins Buffed-Forum stellen. natürlich mit eigenem Thread. Und mal richtig darüber ablästern^^

Also wirklich... Sicher ist Bild reine Volksverblödelung (und wer das bestreitet müssen wir mal ganz die Augen aufmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Wir sollten stattdessen die BIld einfach ignorieren und nicht immer wieder ihren Namen in den Mund nehmen. 

Darum ist die Bild auch so omnipräsent. Auch schlechte Werbung ist Werbung.

In der Klasse hat die Englishlehrerin uns gefragt, was wir von der Schweinegrippe halten (9. Klasse). Ich sagte, dass die Medien übertreiben und mir keine Sorgen machen. Da haben mich alle ganz komisch angeguckt und ein paar sich regelrecht über mich aufgeregt^^


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> In der Klasse hat die Englishlehrerin uns gefragt, was wir von der Schweinegrippe halten (9. Klasse). Ich sagte, dass die Medien übertreiben und mir keine Sorgen machen. Da haben mich alle ganz komisch angeguckt und ein paar sich regelrecht über mich aufgeregt^^


WTF???? aufgeregt?
ok du hast ne komische klasse


----------



## Deanne (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF???? aufgeregt?
> ok du hast ne komische klasse


 
Wenn die Herrschaften so empfindlich auf das Thema reagieren, einfach mal einen lauten Hustenanfall simulieren und begeistert vom letzten Mexikourlaub berichten. DANN können sie sich aufregen.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn die Herrschaften so empfindlich auf das Thema reagieren, einfach mal einen lauten Hustenanfall simulieren und begeistert vom letzten Mexikourlaub berichten. DANN können sie sich aufregen.


XD ok made my day


----------



## Dracun (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn die Herrschaften so empfindlich auf das Thema reagieren, einfach mal einen lauten Hustenanfall simulieren und begeistert vom letzten Mexikourlaub berichten. DANN können sie sich aufregen.



jetzt ungelogen die idee hatte ich gestern abend nach feierabend als wir in die bahn einsteigen wollten (die war rappelvoll) meinte ich noch zu nem kollegen .. so jetzt mal laut husten udn dann erzählen: "Soll ich euch von meinem urlaub in mexico erzählen von dem ich gestern wieder gekommen bin ??" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da mussten wir erstmal lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Vor der Schweinegrippe sollte man genauso viel/wenig Angst haben wie vor einer normalen Grippe. Ist man ein sehr krankheitsanfälliger Mensch (bedingt durchs Alter oder körperliche, sowie psychische Leiden) sollte man mehr Angst haben, ist man eher ein krankheitsresistenter Mensch sollte man eher weniger Angst haben. Wenns Dich erwischt, tjo Pech, bleibst Du zu Hause bis Du gesund bist und dann zurück auf die Arbeit oder in die Schule. Die Symptome so wie sie bis jetzt beschrieben werden scheinen ja sogar weniger unangenehm zu sein als ne richtige Grippe.

Insofern: ich fürchte mich nicht davor und wenn im Zug einer niesst oder hustet ist mir das genau gleich angenehm/unangenehm wie wenn grad nicht Schweinegrippezeit ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> jetzt ungelogen die idee hatte ich gestern abend nach feierabend als wir in die bahn einsteigen wollten (die war rappelvoll) meinte ich noch zu nem kollegen .. so jetzt mal laut husten udn dann erzählen: "Soll ich euch von meinem urlaub in mexico erzählen von dem ich gestern wieder gekommen bin ??"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ROFL. Gute Idee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"*Hust ... Röchel ... Huuuuust* Also irgendwie fühle ich mich seit meinem kürzlichen Mexikourlaub ziemlich beschissen ... *Rotz*" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> ROFL. Gute Idee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


da hast du dann auch meistens die 6er abteile für dich allein


----------



## Zonalar (30. April 2009)

Warum steht "Apokalypse" im Untertitel des Threads?


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> da hast du dann auch meistens die 6er abteile für dich allein


Problem ist nur, dass dann beim nächsten Bhf Leute mit 'nem Quarantänewagen einsteigen könnten, die dich bitten, mal darein zu steigen und zur Untersuchung mitzukommen. Gnrhrhrhr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. April 2009)

wär bestimmt lustig so ganz allein mit zig menschen in sonem wagen und alle sprechen sie zu dir :

Schhhhsch... Ich bin dein Vater....

ah en dat war ja en anderer film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja da würde man sich sicherlich wie so en entführungsopfer der marsianer vorkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (30. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Studenten sind allerdings teilweise auch erst seit Beginn des Semesters, also seit knapp einem Monat im Land und wenn ich sehe, wie sie von Komilitonen gemieden werden, dann scheint die Panikmache ja wunderbar zu greifen.
> In einer meiner Germanistik-Vorlesungen sitzt ein Mädel aus Spanien, neben der wegen der Schweinegrippe niemand sitzen will.
> Find ich ganz toll.
> 
> Und wenn ich dann lese, dass die deutsche Regierung kein Flugverbot verhängen will, aber darüber nachdenkt, Fussballspiele abzusagen, dann frage ich mich, was das bringen soll. "Sorry, aber Bundesliga wurde abgesagt wegen der Ansteckungsgefahr. Aber fliegen sie stattdessen doch nach Mexiko!" Sehr sinnvoll.



Naja was für eine Inkubationszeit hat eine Grippe? 3-14 Tage? Höchstens oder? Wenn sie seit 4 Wochen im Land sind würd ich mir in der Uni keine Gedanken machen.
Nur eben bei Dingen wo die Leute extra für ein paar Tage mal "kurz" aus dem Ausland angereist kommen.

Interessant wäre mal: 
wie lange ist die Inkubationszeit, wie lange kann sich ein Erreger ohne Träger halten (z.B. Träger niest auf Handgriff, wie lange wären die Erreger auf diesem Türgriff "gefährlich").



LordofDemons schrieb:


> WTF???? aufgeregt?
> ok du hast ne komische klasse



Ist dir das früher nie passiert? Schwimmst du nicht konform mit dem Einheitsbrei bist du immer ein Randgänger. Ging mir früher auch öfter so! Einer der schlimmsten Fälle war wohl als wir mal einen Text von Alister Crowley in Religion durchnahmen und die Religionslehrerin der Meinung war, er hätte zwar eine seltsame aber doch harmlose Religion gehabt. Ich wurde 1. komisch angeschaust weil ich kannte, 2. weil ich anderer Meinung war.. egal! Die Masse muß nicht zwangsläufig recht haben! Und der Einzelne muß einfach nur damit leben können!^ ^


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2009)

die Medien betreiben natürlich Panikmache und die Experten und Gesundheitsbehörden *warnen*...nicht mehr und nicht weniger
kann jeder selber draus machen was er will.ich vertrau mehr den Experten...


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ist dir das früher nie passiert? Schwimmst du nicht konform mit dem Einheitsbrei bist du immer ein Randgänger. Ging mir früher auch öfter so! Einer der schlimmsten Fälle war wohl als wir mal einen Text von Alister Crowley in Religion durchnahmen und die Religionslehrerin der Meinung war, er hätte zwar eine seltsame aber doch harmlose Religion gehabt. Ich wurde 1. komisch angeschaust weil ich kannte, 2. weil ich anderer Meinung war.. egal! Die Masse muß nicht zwangsläufig recht haben! Und der Einzelne muß einfach nur damit leben können!^ ^


naja randgänger war ich auch ich wurde generell blöd angeguckt/angemacht aber wenn einen die klasse normal akzeptiert und dann wegen sowas blöd anguckt naja

edit: Inkubationszeit ist 3 Tage hat ein regensburger prof gesagt (ja wir hier unten in bayern haben auch endlich mal was was alle anderen auch haben nämlich die schweinegrippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> edit: Inkubationszeit ist 3 Tage hat ein regensburger prof gesagt (ja wir hier unten in bayern haben auch endlich mal was was alle anderen auch haben nämlich die schweinegrippe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Spielen wir das mal im lebenden Beispiel durch:

Ein Mann kommt aus Mexiko zurück und hat sich die Grippe eingefangen. Dann kann er folgende Personen angesteckt haben: Personen im Flugzeug und danach Personen in seiner Umgebung.

Er wird als "Träger" erkannt und unter quarantäne gestellt. Dann muß erstmal sein Umfeld geprüft werden ob sich dort jemand von denen Leuten angesteckt hat, mit denen er direkt Kontakt hatte. 

Pauschal würde ich behaupten: Sind innerhalb von 5-7 Tagen in seiner näheren Umgebung keine weiteren Fälle aufgetaucht ist es wohl glücklich verlaufen. Gibt es einen weiteren Fall, läuft die 5-7 Tagesfrist von neuem, weil man wieder davon ausgehen muß, die Person hat weitere Personen angesteckt.


----------



## mccord (30. April 2009)

Patient Zero: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_...icle6182789.ece




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Spielen wir das mal im lebenden Beispiel durch:
> 
> Ein Mann kommt aus Mexiko zurück und hat sich die Grippe eingefangen. Dann kann er folgende Personen angesteckt haben: Personen im Flugzeug und danach Personen in seiner Umgebung.
> 
> ...


und genau das ist in bayern passiert was für ein zufall

steht heute in der Mittelbayrischen Zeitung kreis Kelheim/Regensburg ich scann den beitrag später vll mal ein


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> und genau das ist in bayern passiert was für ein zufall



Das passiert auf der ganzen Welt!^^

Phase II

Wie würde ich als Regensburger damit umgehen?

Der Virus wurde nicht nur von einem Mexikobesucher mitgebracht sondern in meiner Umgebung übertragen. Dementsprechend würd ich die nächsten 3-5 Tage Massenveranstaltungen meiden wie z.B. Discos, Kino usw. um in der Zeit schauen: Werden neue Fälle gemeldet?

Wenn nein: zurück zur vorherigen Post

Wenn ja: Da es ja nicht willkürlich sondern von Träger auf Träger geschieht ist es ja eine Art "Kette". Solange niemand von meinem Bekanntenkreis erkrankt ist kann ich das Risiko enorm eindämmen solange ich eben die großen zentralen Punkte mit ansammlungen fremder Menschen meide (meide bedeutet nicht, dass man überhaupt nicht mehr aus der Tür geht, oder den Supermarkt meidet!^^ Man sollte sich halt überlegen was nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.)


Hier sei nochmal gesagt, es überträgt sich von Mensch zu Mensch und nicht über die Luft! Das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied! Diese Erreger können meines wissens auch nur infizieren wenn der Körper sie "aufnimmt". Und da find ich diese Mundschutzmasken schon etwas komisch. Ja ok ich kann sie dann nicht einatmen oder "versehentlich" über den Mund aufnehmen. Aber ich denke das größere Risiko ist, dass man sie über die Augen aufnimmt.

Ein Mann niest und putzt sich die Nase. Dann steckt er das Taschentuch in die Hose. Später kramt er seinen Schlüssel raus und hat den Erreger an den Händen. Er macht ne Tür auf. Person B geht später auch durch die Tür und hat den Erreger vom Türgriff an der Hand. Gedankenverloren reibt er kurz in seinem Auge.


Glücklicherweise sind Todesfälle bisher ausgeblieben. Was uns letztendlich sagt: Diese Grippe ist nicht die Pest! Trotzdem muß sie ernst und mit aller vorsicht behandelt werden! Denn wenn sich jemand ansteckt UND NICHT zum Arzt geht, dann hat er ein Problem.


----------



## Rappi (30. April 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist das Panikmache. Jedes Jahr sterben weltweit Menschen an der normalen Grippe - und niemand redet darueber.



An der normalen Grippe sterben auch die üblichen Risikopatienten, während die Schweinegrippe auch junge, kerngesunde Menschen dahinraffen kann.


----------



## Zorkal (30. April 2009)

Über Aids redet auch keiner. Und das ist _viel_ gefährlicher.
Edit:Außerdem wurde die Zahl der Todesfälle deutlich nach unten korrigiert.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2009)

Rappi schrieb:


> An der normalen Grippe sterben auch die üblichen Risikopatienten, während die Schweinegrippe auch junge, kerngesunde Menschen dahinraffen kann.


So ein Unsinn! Laut den Ärzten und Experten ist die Ansteckungsgefahr der Schweinegrippe zwar wesentlich höher als die der Influenza, dennoch ist die Krankheit an und für sich wesentlich ungefährlicher und die Todesrate vergleichsweise gering. Hört doch mal die Interviews der Ärzte an, die sagen alle in etwa das gleiche.

Zusätzlich ist weder über die Lebensumstände noch über das Alter der Toten in Mexiko gross irgendwas hier bei uns bekannt. Wenn die aus armen Verhältnissen stammen (was ich durchaus denke) ist es kein Wunder dass die daran gestorben sind. Denn die Leute die in Mexiko wirklich arm sind können sich nicht mal Seife leisten, da gehts dann relativ schnell bergab mit der Gesundheit wenn sie krank sind.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





mccord schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



OMG, Hilft mir bitte jemand wieder hoch?! Ich lieg grad auf'm Boden vor lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Über Aids redet auch keiner. Und das ist _viel_ gefährlicher.
> Edit:Außerdem wurde die Zahl der Todesfälle deutlich nach unten korrigiert.



So?

Die Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit der Schweinegrippe ist um ein mehrfaches höher! Um dich mit Aids anzustecken mußt du entweder einen Aidsinfizierten küssen oder oralverkehr mit ihm haben. Alles drunter zählt nicht (ausser Blutbrüderschaft).

Wichtig ist es hier nicht die Schweinegrippe einzudämmen weil sie ne Art Pest wäre, sondern einfach weil sie eine starke Übertragungsrate hat und wir Deutsche sowieso dazu neigen zu sagen:"Ach wegen der Grippe bleib ich doch nicht zuhause!" Jetzt stelle man sich vor, diese Person hätte die Schweinegrippe. 


Es geht schlicht drum: Das Risiko, dass sich so eine Grippe in unserer Gesellschaft "festsetzt" muß eingedämmt werden bis wir einen passenden Impfstoff haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Infektionswahrscheinlichkeit der Schweinegrippe ist um ein mehrfaches höher! Um dich mit Aids anzustecken mußt du entweder einen Aidsinfizierten küssen oder oralverkehr mit ihm haben. Alles drunter zählt nicht (ausser Blutbrüderschaft).


Hier stehts genau beschrieben, wie man AIDS bekommt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (30. April 2009)

Dafür bringt Aids dich sogut wie garantiert unter die Erde...die Sterblichkeitsrate bei der Schweinegrippe ist ziemlich gering und ich bezweifle das bei entsprechender Behandlung überaupt Lebensgefahr besteht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. April 2009)

Solange keine Halbtoten Grippezombies vor meiner Tür herumwatscheln mache ich mir da keine Sorgen... 
Lustig ist nur, da ich Allergiker bin, gucken ab und zu ein paar Leute komisch, wenn ich niesen muss, mir die Nase läuft, Augen jucken und ich mich etwas schlapp fühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Lustig ist nur, da ich Allergiker bin, gucken ab und zu ein paar Leute komisch, wenn ich niesen muss, mir die Nase läuft, Augen jucken und ich mich etwas schlapp fühle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dazu mußte noch vor dir herprabbeln "... *ächz* ... Ich glaub der Mexikourlaub war ne Scheissidee! ... *keuch*" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dafür bringt Aids dich sogut wie garantiert unter die Erde...die Sterblichkeitsrate bei der Schweinegrippe ist ziemlich gering und ich bezweifle das bei entsprechender Behandlung überaupt Lebensgefahr besteht.



Sind alle Aidskranken registriert? Wenn ja dürfte es ja keine weiteren Ansteckungen geben oder? Selbst für Aids gibts zwischenzeitlich schon gute Medikamente mit denen Infizierte fast so leben können wie vorher. 

Und wenn sie monogam leben, werden sie wohl auch keine weiteren Menschen anstecken selbst wenn sie noch so oft fortgehen. Bei der Schweinegrippe ist eben dieses Ansteckungspotential gefährlich. Weil man durch "normalen" Kontakt mit anderen Menschen zum Überträger wird. Und es sollte dann halt auch unverzüglich behandelt werden. Es gibt genügend ältere Menschen und Kinder mit denen man tag-täglich Kontakt hat. 

Nochmal: Die Ansteckungsgefahr ist hier das schlimme!

@spectrumizer

Danke!^^ Das schlägt nur mal wieder in die Kerbe "Die spinnen die Amis!" oO


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Nochmal: Die Ansteckungsgefahr ist hier das schlimme!


Vorrausgesetzt, sowas wie Schweinegrippe existiert überhaupt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> @spectrumizer
> 
> Danke!^^ Das schlägt nur mal wieder in die Kerbe "Die spinnen die Amis!" oO


Ja. Aber nur mal als Beispiel: Selten sind die Dinge so, wie sie scheinen! http://scienceblogs.com/retrospectacle/upl...ence%20fair.jpg ... Aber pssst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. April 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dazu mußte noch vor dir herprabbeln "... *ächz* ... Ich glaub der Mexikourlaub war ne Scheissidee! ... *keuch*"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


XD da haste dann ganz schnell n paar ärzte vor der haustür^^


----------



## Scrätcher (30. April 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dafür bringt Aids dich sogut wie garantiert unter die Erde...die Sterblichkeitsrate bei der Schweinegrippe ist ziemlich gering und ich bezweifle das bei entsprechender Behandlung überaupt Lebensgefahr besteht.



Kurzes Beispiel:

Ein Aidsinfizierter und ein Schweingrippeinfizierter treffen sich unter normalen Bedingungen (keine Partnerschaft, kein Sex usw). Der Aidsrkanke kann sich anstecken was mit seiner Immunschwächenkrankheit wohl der sichere tod wäre, während sich der mit dem Schweinegrippevirus NICHT mit Aids ansteckt. 




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Vorrausgesetzt, sowas wie Schweinegrippe existiert überhaupt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei wir wieder bei der Theorie wären: "Ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe! Und die Erreger werd ich nie sehen weil ich kein Mikroskop besitze!"^^


----------



## Spectrales (30. April 2009)

Evtl. ein Ein- Ausreise Verbot aus Mexiko..
Ausser man bekommt eine Bestätigung, dass man nicht infiziert ist

Find den Tumult ziemlich albern


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

bezüglich panikmache bei schweinegrippe hier mal ein sehr guter bericht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.bildblog.de/7678/killergrippe/


----------



## Stancer (30. April 2009)

Na geil... letzten Tage haben die Medien voll auf panikmache gesetzt und heute sagen sie man soll nicht hysterisch werden....

Naja aber schon zu spät. Hier stehen se an den Apotheken schlange um sich Atemmasken zu kaufen.... so lächerlich die Leute.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. April 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Wobei wir wieder bei der Theorie wären: "Ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe! Und die Erreger werd ich nie sehen weil ich kein Mikroskop besitze!"^^


Ne, eher bei der Beweislast von der Existenz irgendwelcher Killerviren, die sich angeblich über den ganzen Erdball ausbreiten, aber für die niemand von uns Otto-normal-Menschen irgendwelche persönlichen Beweise hat, es sei denn man erforscht sie persönlich. Das glaubt man jedoch einfach so, weil's von einer "höheren Macht" kommt.

In dem Fall von Medien, die es von einer anderen "höheren Macht" beziehen, die es wiederum von anderen Quellen haben, die das Ganze im Endeffekt von einem - oder mehreren - Virologen in Fachchinesisch gezeigt und erklärt bekommen haben, was so komplex und kompliziert klang, dass es einfach stimmen muss. Und wer weiß, wo diese Virologen ihre Informationen herhaben und von wem das Ganze im Endeffekt kommt.

Wer weiß, woran diese "Todesfälle", woran die "Schweinegrippe" schuld sein soll, wirklich gestorben sind? Oder ob es überhaupt diese Menschen gab?

In dem Fall müßte man selbst "Wissenschaftler" sein (Virologe), einen "Probanden" haben (ein angeblich mit Schweinegrippe infizierter) und "Messungen" durchführen, die dich auf ein "Ergebnis" bringen, dass das tatsächlich Schweinegrippe sein könnte.

Ist das einer von uns "Otto-normal-Menschen?" Nein. Glaubt ihrs trotzdem? Ja. Schließlich ist es die Wahrheit. Niemand würde doch die Menschheit belügen! Wer denn überhaupt? Und wozu?

Und das ist kein Versuch, zu beweisen, dass es keine Schweinegrippe gibt oder geben kann. Das ist nur ein Versuch, mal herunterzukochen, wie leichtgläubig und beeinflussbar wir in unserem Alltag so sind, nur weils eine Obrigkeit so will.


----------



## Azure_kite (1. Mai 2009)

Die Chance besteht natürlich, dass es zu einer Pandemie kommt, aber das hat man bei vielen anderen Viren vorher auch schon gehabt.
Es wird ein viel zu großer Medienhype veranstaltet, nur um Schlagzeilen zu haben, das schadet mehr als das es nützt. Denn wenn es wircklich ernst werden sollte, wird es niemand mehr wircklich ernst nehmen.
Wir sind inzwischen so abgehärtet von allen möglichen Krisen, Gefahren etc. , das man dann größtenteils Gleichgültig drauf reagiert. 
Meine Meinung ist also:  Das  Krankeiten,  die auf Viren beruhen, allgemein gefährlich sind, dies sollte man eigtl wissen( auch in unseren Zeiten, wo es so viele Medikamente gibt). So sterben jedes Jahr wesentlich mehr Menschen an der normalen Grippe( glaub 20.000 allein in Deutschland jedes Jahr, soweit ich weis) als an der Schweinegrippe( 7-10 Opfer in Wircklichkeit, wenn man den Massenmedien vertraut 150), der Vogelgrippe und SARS zusammen insgesamt bisher. Deswegen sollten die Medien, zumindest noch nicht, in so nen Panikmache verfallen. Außerdem sollte man sich jetzt noch keine große Gedanken machen bzw eben nur die Entwicklung beobachten, aber nicht in irgendeine Panik verfallen. Durch den (wahrscheinlich kurzen) Medienhype stumpft man nur ab und verliert die wesentlichen Sachen aus den Augen und wenn es dann wircklich zur Pandemie kommen sollte, wirds wahrscheinlich nur noch wenige ernst nehmen und es als Medienhype abtun.

Also lautet die Devise: Abwahrten, beobachten und ruhig bleiben


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Die Schweine-Grippe oder auch das "Konjunktur-Paket der Pharmaindustrie" ist nichts weiter als ein Experiment eines verrückten Proferssors. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hat leider nicht zu den gewünschten Ergebnissen geführt, wie einst die spanische Grippe,

Try again...


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

würdest du bitte damit aufhören jedes ernste thema hier lächerlich zu machen?

/reported


----------



## Redryujin (1. Mai 2009)

Gerade gelesen in Deutschland ist die erste Person an der Schweinegrippe infiziert die nicht zuvor in Mexiko war. Scheint so das es langsam doch ernst wird.  http://news.de.msn.com/Spezial/schweinegrippe.aspx für die wo es Interesiert hier stand es drin.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> würdest du bitte damit aufhören jedes ernste thema hier lächerlich zu machen?
> 
> /reported



Das war ernst gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

> Das war ernst gemeint wacko.gif



Das ist das Problem - er macht sich nicht lustig, sondern meint das alles ernst!


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem - er macht sich nicht lustig, sondern meint das alles ernst!


das wäre aber sehr traurig.
was komt als nächste affenmensch? das die schweinegrippe eigentlich T-virus heißt?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Die Schweine-Grippe oder auch das "Konjunktur-Paket der Pharmaindustrie" ist nichts weiter als ein Experiment eines verrückten Proferssors.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign ... Wenn überhaupt sowas wie "Schweinegrippe" existiert.



Redryujin schrieb:


> Gerade gelesen in Deutschland ist die erste Person an der Schweinegrippe infiziert die nicht zuvor in Mexiko war. Scheint so das es langsam doch ernst wird.


Also schnell, husch husch! Fix Atemschutzmasken besorgen, Fenster und Türen mit Klebeband versiegeln und die Seuche aussitzen! Du könntest der nächste sein - oder dein Nachbar! Und denk dran, wenn jemand auf der Straße niest oder hustet -> Er könnte Schweinegrippe haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> die erste Person



So... EINE VERDAMMTE PERSON! Warum soll ich wegen EINER Person in totaler Panik verfallen? Das ist nicht Ernst das ist nur "Naja... is halt doof für die Person...", sowas passiert halt, wenn man sich bei Infizierten aufhält... das ist keineswegs auch nur Ansatzweise ernst, das ist der NORMALE Verlauf einer JEDEN Krankheit... Du wirst auch krank, wenn du dich mit jemanden aufhälst der die Normale Grippe hat!


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Vorallem diese naive Leichtgläubigkeit und das daraus entstehende Verhalten ... Weil's in den Medien gesagt wird, stimmts. Die Medien haben immer recht. Die Quellen der Medien haben immer recht. Die Medien lügen nie. Die Quellen der Medien lügen nie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So... EINE VERDAMMTE PERSON! Warum soll ich wegen EINER Person in totaler Panik verfallen? Das ist nicht Ernst das ist nur "Naja... is halt doof für die Person...", sowas passiert halt, wenn man sich bei Infizierten aufhält... das ist keineswegs auch nur Ansatzweise ernst, das ist der NORMALE Verlauf einer JEDEN Krankheit... Du wirst auch krank, wenn du dich mit jemanden aufhälst der die Normale Grippe hat!


Wer redet hier von in Panik verfallen? Nur sollte man es langsam evtl ernster nehmen und nichtmehr ins lächerliche ziehen....

ach ja@über mir die Medien machen im Moment das genaue Gegenteil von Panik... die haben absolutes Schreibverbot über gewisse Dinge, das dir aber klar oder


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer redet hier von in Panik verfallen? Nur sollte man es langsam evtl ernster nehmen und nichtmehr ins lächerliche ziehen....


Ok, erst informieren wir uns über das Thema. Dann behandeln wir es mit Respekt. Dann nehmen wirs ernst. Dann nehmen wirs noch ernster. Dann glauben wir daran. Dann sind wir überzeugt davon. Und dann dürfen wir in Panik verfallen. Viel Spaß dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Aber ohne mich.



Thoor schrieb:


> ach ja@über mir die Medien machen im Moment das genaue Gegenteil von Panik... die haben absolutes Schreibverbot über gewisse Dinge, das dir aber klar oder


O'rly? Nur komisch, dass dann genau am 01.05. ein Artikel erscheint, wo behauptet wird, es gibt den ersten Infizierten in Deutschland. -> http://news.de.msn.com/panorama/Article.as...mentid=16488465 ... Viel Spaß mit der Angst!


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer hat schon recht damit das man den medien nicht ohne zu hinterfragen glauben soll. denn öfter als man denkt beziehen vermeindlich seriöse nachrichten oder zeitungen ihre informationen sogar aus der Bild (oO). allerdings sollte man nun auch nicht soweit gehen und sagen, das hinter allem der böse wille zur verdummungd es volkes steckt.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht ist beides der Fall? Vielleicht wurde ein mehr oder weniger harmloser Mutant des normalen Grippevirus in irgendeinem Labor gezüchtet und unters Volk gemischt, um genau diese "Pandemieangst" zu verbreiten, um die Interessen irgendwelcher Leute oder Gruppen zu bedienen und um zu testen, wie sehr sich das Volk "verdummen" lässt?

Wissen kann man's im Endeffekt nie.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

na spec nun fang mal nicht auch noch mit dem biohazard(resident evil) szenario an^^
dein letzter satz erinnert mich an einen eimer, oder wars aiman?^^


----------



## Thoor (1. Mai 2009)

Spec gehört zur Sorte Menschen die einfach immer reden von wegen "passiert doch nix, alles nur panikmache, haha ihr glaubt alles" und dann wenns wirklich passiert steht er da "oh scheisse ich habs doch gesagt was tun wir jetzt HILFÄÄÄÄÄ" und solche gibt es irgendwie ziemlich viele....


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn man das nimmt um umdreht, kommt genau das gleiche raus, nur mit vertauschten Termini. Und wer von uns beiden hat jetzt recht?



> Thoor gehört zur Sorte Menschen die einfach immer reden von wegen "habt ihr schon gehört was hier gerade schlimmes passiert, wir sollten uns informieren und vorbereiten und wehe ihr leugnet es" und dann wenn wirklich nix passiert steht er da "oh scheisse und ich hab mich die ganze Zeit voll sinnlos verrückt gemacht und mein Leben beschnitten HILFÄÄÄÄÄ gebt mir meine Zeit zurück" und solche gibt es irgendwie ziemlich viele...


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Ihr habt beide Recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Fassen wir zusammen:

-Zuerst Wird Obama Präsident der USA (Ein schwarzer fürs Image und wer das Video "Yes we can -reversed" kennt,weiß was ich meine)

-Dann diese epische Rezession,die die gesamte Weltwirtschaft durcheinander bringt.

-Zudem warnt Gesine Schwan vor sozialen Unruhen!

-Und nun droht uns eine Pandemie eines "mutierten" Virus'?!


Klickt's?

Wer da nicht misstrauisch wird,ist entweder verblödet,brainwashed und zu ignorant um die Fakten zu erkennen.

Das kann alles kein Zufall sein!

Irgend jemand bzw irgend welche hohen Tiere planen da etwas ganz großes.

Ob es ein Geheimbund ist oder uns die Regierung belügt.Da läuft was schief und die Zeit wird knapp.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Fassen wir zusammen:
> 
> -Zuerst Wird Obama Präsident der USA (Ein schwarzer fürs Image und wer das Video "Yes we can -reversed" kennt,weiß was ich meine)
> 
> ...



Eine Lehrerin von mir ist auch immer so Verschwörungstheoretisch drauf....

Was genau soll denn da passieren? Und wieso kommst du darauf, dass da jemand was plant?


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

obama ist sicherlich wegen seines imgaes gewählt worden, wie allerdings auch jeder andere präsident. denn ameriaknischer wahlkampf hat kaum was mit der eigentlichen politik gemein.
die weltwirtschaftskrise ist made in usa und zwar dank des 11ten september. daraufhin hat die amerikanische nationalbank 0% zins kredite an die größeren banken vergeben ums od ei leute wieder etwas in sicherheit zuw iegen. diese kredite wurden an die kunden der banken weiter gegeben. aufgrund des 0% zins hat sich nun jeder depp ohne angst vor zu hohen zinsen credite geholt und damit erstmal ein haus gebaut....das er später nicht abbezahlen konnte udn somit in besitz der bank überging. diese häuser sind dabei immer mehr im wert verfallen und haben so geld vernichtet das nun fehlt. um aus den schlechten geschäften für die bank noch was ruaszuholen hat man die kreditverträge zu bündeln geschnürt und an weitere bank außerhalb der usa verkauft. die dachten natürlich sie machen damit reibach. irgendwann platze das ganze natürlich und die ersten baken gingen pleite. da aber fast alle banken ujntereinader kredite vergeben haben kams zum domino effekt.
das erstmal dazu also kein zufall und selbstverschuldet.
einen vermeindlichen killervirus gibt es auch jedes jahr,d a ist ebenfalls nix neues dran.
und am ersten mai vor sozialen unruhen zu warnen, mensch das ist echt en neuigkeit.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Eine Lehrerin von mir ist auch immer so Verschwörungstheoretisch drauf....
> 
> Was genau soll denn da passieren? Und wieso kommst du darauf, dass da jemand was plant?



Reflektiere doch einfach mal die Geschichte der Menschheit.
Wenn du das getan hast wirst du ganz schnell feststellen,dass sich unsere Geschichte immer und immer wieder wiederholt hat.

Sprich:
Irgendein verrückter König,Führer,Herrscher,Legionär,Politiker hat seine Macht nicht verkraftet und ist größenwahnsinng geworden.
Untertanen wurden versklavt,geopfert,getötet...am Ende der Karriere haben sie ihr eigenes Reich zerstört (zB Das Brennprogramm deutet darauf hin:
Nero Burning Rom!)

Es wäre ein Irrglaube und naiv zu behaupten sowas könne im 21,Jahrhundert nicht mehr mit uns geschehen nach Hitler...

Die Frage ist nicht ob sondern wann...

Denn Angst ist das effektivste Mittel Menschen ihrer Freiheit zu berauben...und die Menschen schreien ja auch förmlich danach...

Terror,Pandemie,Krieg,Rezession...es wirkt!Oder fühlt sich hier noch irgendeiner sicher?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Oder fühlt sich hier noch irgendeiner sicher?



Warum sollte ich mich großartig verängstigen lassen? Wir haben schon schlimmeres überstanden und auch diese Zeiten werden wir überstehen! Menschen sind nicht kleinzukriegen... 

Die Parole heißt Hoffnung in die Zukunft... Nach dem Regen kommt auch wieder Sonnenschein und so ein bisschen durch die Schlaglöcher fahren wird uns mal gut tun!
Einzig vor jenen die so dermaßen durchdrehen sollte man wirklich Angst haben... keine Krisen, keine Krankheiten bringen Imperien zu Fall es sind diejenigen die Überall Verschwörungen wittern, jene die mit Glockengeläut durch die Straßen laufen und das Ende der Welt verkünden!


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> .am Ende der Karriere haben sie ihr eigenes Reich zerstört (zB Das Brennprogramm deutet darauf hin:
> Nero Burning Rom!)


geschichte setzen 6
heute weis man das nero 50km weit entfernt war als das feuer ausbrach, damlas allerdings hat man es den christen angehangen und es hat keines falls ganz rom gebrannt.er nutzte den brand dann aus um die christenverfolgung vorran zu treiben und rom nach seinem bilde neu aufzubauen (vorallem für eineng rößeren palast "das goldene haus"). cih würde das also nicht als zugrunde richten des römischen reiches betrachten, aber komm: ich will weitere halbwahrheiten die man so schön zerlegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: gut gesagt selor. da gibts ne schöne folge von southpark >>klick<< . affenmensch übernimmt dabei die rolel von randy

edit2: warum nero übrigens als brandstifter von rom in die geschichte einging lag an den von mund zu mund weiter gereichten gerüchten nach denen er wahnsinnig ums feuer herumtanzte unf verse vom fall trojas aufsagte.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> geschichte setzen 6
> heute weis man das nero 50km weit entfernt war als das feuer ausbrach, damlas allerdings hat man es den christen angehangen und es hat keines falls ganz rom gebrannt.er nutzte den brand dann aus um die christenverfolgung vorran zu treiben und rom nach seinem bilde neu aufzubauen (vorallem für eineng rößeren palast "das goldene haus"). cih würde das also nicht als zugrunde richten des römischen reiches betrachten, aber komm: ich will weitere halbwahrheiten die man so schön zerlegen kann
> 
> 
> ...



*Seufz* Was der Mainstream sagt,stimmt natürlich alles und in den Nachrichten wird nur über die Wahrheit berichtet.
Wenn 9 von 10 Ja sagen,warum sollte man es sich schwer machen und nein sagen?So hätte man 9 Stimmen gegen sich...und außerdem ist es eh viel einfacher alles so hin zunehmen wie es in den Geschichtsbüchern geschrieben steht.

Kopf aus,Geldmaschine an...



Selor schrieb:


> keine Krisen, keine Krankheiten bringen Imperien zu Fall



Habe ich auch nicht behauptet...es sind die Führer...
Krisen und Krankheiten werden dazu ausgenutzt die Menschen zu verängstigen und sie somit gefügig zu machen...


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Fassen wir zusammen:


Du hast den CO² Sündenbock vergessen, der Schuld am Klimawandel und den ganzen Folgen ist.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> *Seufz* Was der Mainstream sagt,stimmt natürlich alles und in den Nachrichten wird nur über die Wahrheit berichtet.
> Wenn 9 von 10 Ja sagen,warum sollte man es sich schwer machen und nein sagen?So hätte man 9 Stimmen gegen sich...und außerdem ist es eh viel einfacher alles so hin zunehmen wie es in den Geschichtsbüchern geschrieben steht.
> 
> Kopf aus,Geldmaschine an...
> ...


ok, weil ein brennprgramm suggeriert das es nero war, lügen die geschichtsbücher. verstehe...

edit: welche phrase kommt denn als nächste? "Geschichte wird von den Siegern geschrieben"?


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Nochmal zum Thema Schweine-Grippe:

Bill Gates hat kurz vor dem Ausbruch einen mexikanischen Anthropologen getroffen.
Der Anthropologe ist 3 Tage nach dem Treffen aufgrund eines Virus verstorben.
Bill Gates hatte keine Anzeichen einer Infektion.

Ich werde die Quelle raussuchen.

Edit:Es war Obama nicht Bill Gates...

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=206...refer=worldwide

Zitat:
The first case was seen in Mexico on April 13. The outbreak coincided with the President Barack Obama’s trip to Mexico City on April 16. Obama was received at Mexico’s anthropology museum in Mexico City by Felipe Solis, a distinguished archeologist who died the following day from symptoms similar to flu, Reforma newspaper reported. The newspaper didn’t confirm if Solis had swine flu or not.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit2: warum nero übrigens als brandstifter von rom in die geschichte einging lag an den von mund zu mund weiter gereichten gerüchten nach denen er wahnsinnig ums feuer herumtanzte unf verse vom fall trojas aufsagte.



Andere Mythen besagen übrigens auch das Nero in seinem Palast stand, am Fenster, auf das brennende Rom niederblickte und dabei Geige spielte... ich glaub das ist sogar die Version die in Quo Vadis gezeigt wird (war doch der Nerofilm oder? ^^) Gibt übrigens ne nette Anspielung darauf auf dem Soundtrack zu Star Trek von Michael Giacchino, da heißt ein Titel "Nero fiddles, Narada burns" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema Schweine-Grippe:
> 
> Bill Gates hat kurz vor dem Ausbruch einen mexikanischen Anthropologen getroffen.
> Der Anthropologe ist 3 Tage nach dem Treffen aufgrund eines Virus verstorben.
> ...


und das sagt uns was?

edit: ich seh schon kommen, obama hatte den virus in einem präparierten kuli und der ist freigesetzt worden als der mexikaner auf den druckknopf drückte. das alles damit mexiko langsam ausstirbt und obama es annektieren kann. ists so richtig affächen?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube egal was die Geschichte war. Fakt ist, dass die Menschen viel zu leichtgläubig, viel zu naiv und dadurch viel zu schnell und viel zu leicht zu beeinflussen sind: Was in den Medien propagiert wird und in der Zeitung steht, stimmt. Und die Masse schwimmt immer mit dem Strom, der vorgegeben wird. Das hat auch schon die Geschichte mehr als einmal gezeigt.

Das Problem an der Sache ist: Keiner von uns glaubt daran, dass die Machthaber irgendwas ganz eigensinniges im Schilde führen. Jeder glaubt, dass die Machthaber nur für unser Allgemeinwohl arbeiten und handeln. Dass sie nur gutes und unser bestes wollen. Nur daran interessiert sind, dass wir im wohlstand leben, gesund und glücklich sind ... Horcht mal tief in euch rein: Glaubt ihr das wirklich?


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

das die medien oft genug miste rzählen haben wir ja nun schon durch spectrumizer, aber was äffchen hier vom stapel lässt ist doch wirklich zuviel des guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Jeder glaubt, dass die Machthaber nur für unser Allgemeinwohl arbeiten und handeln. Dass sie nur gutes und unser bestes wollen.



Das hat hier niemand gesagt oder behauptet... aber was uns der Affe da vorsetzt könnten genauso gut aus einem Buch von Dan Brown kommen (Bitte Mr. Brown... dies war KEINE Aufforderung ein weiteres Buch zu schreiben!)... Aber in solchen Zeiten haben Verschwörungstheoretiker immer Hochkonjunktur...


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich glaube egal was die Geschichte war. Fakt ist, dass die Menschen viel zu leichtgläubig, viel zu naiv und dadurch viel zu schnell und viel zu leicht zu beeinflussen sind: Was in den Medien propagiert wird und in der Zeitung steht, stimmt. Und die Masse schwimmt immer mit dem Strom, der vorgegeben wird. Das hat auch schon die Geschichte mehr als einmal gezeigt.
> 
> Das Problem an der Sache ist: Keiner von uns glaubt daran, dass die Machthaber irgendwas ganz eigensinniges im Schilde führen. Jeder glaubt, dass die Machthaber nur für unser Allgemeinwohl arbeiten und handeln. Dass sie nur gutes und unser bestes wollen. Nur daran interessiert sind, dass wir im wohlstand leben, gesund und glücklich sind ... Horcht mal tief in euch rein: Glaubt ihr das wirklich?



Schön einen aufgeweckten Gleichgesinnten unter all den "Massmedia-Konsumenten" anzutreffen.



> und das sagt uns was?



Muss ich denn alles vorkauen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Virus hat eine Inkubations-Zeit.
Demnach müsste sich Obama angesteckt haben.Hat er aber nicht.
Es ist davon auszugehen,dass die Regierung dieses Virus hergestellt hat,denn wie es aussieht war Obama bereits gegen diesen noch "unbekannten" Virus-Typ immun!

Hier nochmal die Quelle+Zitat:
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=206...refer=worldwide

Zitat:
The first case was seen in Mexico on April 13. The outbreak coincided with the President Barack Obama's trip to Mexico City on April 16. Obama was received at Mexico's anthropology museum in Mexico City by Felipe Solis, a distinguished archeologist who died the following day from symptoms similar to flu, Reforma newspaper reported. The newspaper didn't confirm if Solis had swine flu or not.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Es ist davon auszugehen,dass die Regierung dieses Virus hergestellt hat,denn wie es aussieht war Obama bereits gegen diesen noch "unbekannten" Virus-Typ immun!Klinglts?



OH MAN!
Nur weil du kurz bei einem Grippe kranken warst heißt das nicht das du dich zwangsläufig auch ansteckst! 
Du kriegst doch auch nicht sofort die Masern, nur weil du kurz mal in der Nähe eines Masernkranken warst... eine Ansteckung ist NIEMALS zu 100% gewährleistet! Obama hatte Glück, mehr nicht... und wenn du dein eigenes Zitat mal lesen würdest steht da nur "similar to flu" da steht nicht "Der hatte definitiv Schweinegrippe!" es steht nur da das die Symptome ÄHNLICH waren!


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Schön einen aufgeweckten Gleichgesinnten unter all den "Massmedia-Konsumenten" anzutreffen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich habs doch gewusst das diese antwort kommt. ist ja auch vollkommen logisch den eigenen kürzlich gewählten präsidenten als biowaffe einzusetzen.
lass mich raten, deswegen haben sie auch obama gewinnen lassen, weil ja mccain mit seinem alter und der krankenhistorie vielleicht zu anfällig auf den virus trotz impfung. richtig?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hat hier niemand gesagt oder behauptet...


Es ist aber immer die treibende und tragende Kraft hinter aller Propaganda.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

Wie Spec sich selber disqualifiziert, indem er dem Affen zustimmt...

Aber wer sonst keine Hobbys hat bastelt sich halt Aluhelme, sieht in allem eine Bedrohung und wirft anderen Selbstschutz und Dummheit vor.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es ist aber immer die treibende und tragende Kraft hinter aller Propaganda.



Was zur Hölle? Nen bisschen Einseitig deine Sichtweise nicht?
Stimmt man dem Verschwörer nicht zu ist man also sofort und unweigerlich ein Blinder Anhänger der Regierung?


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> OH MAN!
> Nur weil du kurz bei einem Grippe kranken warst heißt das nicht das du dich zwangsläufig auch ansteckst!
> Du kriegst doch auch nicht sofort die Masern, nur weil du kurz mal in der Nähe eines Masernkranken warst... eine Ansteckung ist NIEMALS zu 100% gewährleistet! Obama hatte Glück, mehr nicht... und wenn du dein eigenes Zitat mal lesen würdest steht da nur "similar to flu" da steht nicht "Der hatte definitiv Schweinegrippe!" es steht nur da das die Symptome ÄHNLICH waren!


Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung wie hochgradig ansteckend eine Grippe ist?
Na klar,Obama hatte natürlich Glück!LOL

Wieso haben diese Leute dann nicht bestätigt, oder was noch einfacher wäre,verneint dass es die Schweine-Grippe war?"The newspaper didn't confirm if Solis had swine flu or no"

Totschweigen ist wohl immer noch das beste Mittel


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Wieso haben diese Leute dann nicht bestätigt, oder was noch einfacher wäre,verneint dass es die Schweine-Grippe war?"The newspaper didn't confirm if Solis had swine flu or no"
> 
> Totschweigen ist wohl immer noch das beste Mittel



Vielleicht weil sie es nicht wissen? Nicht jeder Mensch ist so dermaßen erleuchtet und allwissend wie du...

Abgesehen davon ist es absatzsteigender dies einfach frei zu lassen und die Leute ihre eigenen Wirren Gedanken darum spinnen lassen können... Muss halt Angst geschürt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Es ist aber immer die treibende und tragende Kraft hinter aller Propaganda.


klar ist sie das, ich sag nur göbbelsschnauze, aber das was äffchen da labert geht auf keine kuhhaut.
mir fällt da nen schöner spruch von dr. pscho ein " Eine temporale parallele impliziert noch keine kausale konnektivität".
heißt soviel wie, wenn ich mir an die nase fasse und 4 meter geht ne schranktü auf, dann bedeutet das nicht das meine nase eine fernbedienung für den schrank ist


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie es nicht wissen? Nicht jeder Mensch ist so dermaßen erleuchtet und allwissend wie du...



Und warum weiß die Zeitung es nicht?
Weil es vertuscht wird und die Journalisten von oben keine Antwort bekommen.

PS:Ich denke es ist Zeit mein Mund bzw meine Finger still zu halten.
In Zeiten von Bundestrojaner,FEMA-Camps,Stasi 2.0 sollte man aufpassen was man von sich gibt.
Sonst ist man schneller weg vom Fenster als man NWO schreien kann...


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2009)

Das schrieb:


> Und warum weiß die Zeitung es nicht?
> Weil es vertuscht wird und die Journalisten von oben keine Antwort bekommen.



Lese bitte den Rest den ich dazueditiert habe...


----------



## Philister (1. Mai 2009)

anstatt sich über nicht belegbare verschwörungstheorien zu kloppen würd ich mich viel eher mal an den für alle offenkundigen fakten orienterien, die sind schon haarsträubend genug. hier ein kurzer auszug aus einer schweizer zeitung:



> Könnte man denn ein Pandemievirus verhindern? Im Moment nicht, die Möglichkeit aber besteht. Leider sind wir Schweizer dazu nicht mehr in der Lage, weil seit Anbeginn der Vogelgrippe der Bundesrat die Impfindustrie in der Schweiz ausgerottet hat. Die Influenzaviren haben überlebt, nicht so die Impfstoffproduzenten. Das Bundesamt für Gesundheit (BAG) hat damals argumentiert, wir würden schliesslich die Impfstoffproduktion nur auslagern: Amerika werde die Impfstoffe für uns produzieren. Jetzt kann man lesen, das CDC (Centers for Disease Control and Prevention) in Atlanta habe eine Impfstoffproduktion gegen das neue Virus in Auftrag gegeben, aber in Hühnereiern! Das ist die veraltete Methode, die man bei uns nicht mehr wollte.
> 
> Fest steht, die Amerikaner haben noch keine rekombinanten, also gentechnisch veränderten Impfstoffe gegen Influenza hervorgebracht. Auch weltweit liegt die Impfforschung im Argen, weil die kommerziellen Erträge zu gering erscheinen, als dass man vermehrt in die Forschung investierte. Ein Impfstoff für die Dritte Welt darf höchstens 50 Cent kosten.



etwas kann ich mir doch nicht verkneifen: natürlich warnt man vor einer pandemie, bevor es tatsächlich zur solchen geworden ist. wenns zu spät ist, braucht man auch keinen mehr warnen.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Edit: Mein Pc hat gerade versagt... hier der eigentliche Text:

1. Gib Menschen keinen Spitznamen, wenn sie es nicht erwünschen. Ich möchte auch nicht Benjamin Blümchen gennant werden (Ich hasse das!), sondern (hier im Forum) Benji9. Also nennt Menschenaffe auch so, und nicht Äffchen. Es sei denn, er hat nichts dasgegen. Wer es trotzdem tut, provoziert einen Streit. Und dies ist der Tot einer jeden Diskussion. Und ein Forum ist zum Diskutieren da! 

2. Zieht die Themen nicht ins lächerliche, indem ich völlig obskure und an den Fingern gezogene Beispiele bringt, wie z.B. Das Obama mit nem präparierten Kuli, die Seuche verbreitete. Sonst sinkt das Niveau, und das wollen wir nicht wirklich.

3. Wer jezz kommt mit "der hat doch angefangen mit seinen Verschwörungstheorien!" oder ähnlichem, der sollte diesen thread verlassen und sich mal wieder einkriegen, bevor er wieder kommt. Eine Diskussion führt man objektiv und sachlich.


----------



## Night falls (1. Mai 2009)

> sTereoType, du bist mir einbisschen zu verschlossen für neue T[otal absurde Theorien]



Hab das mal für dich zuendegebracht.
Nur weil du ein unglaublich naiver fanatisch-christlicher Kindskopf bist, muss nicht jeder alles glauben was ihm vorgesetzt wird.
Hast du dir eigentlich mal durchgelesen was die lieben Herren Spectrumizer und der Affe hier propagieren?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle? Nen bisschen Einseitig deine Sichtweise nicht?
> Stimmt man dem Verschwörer nicht zu ist man also sofort und unweigerlich ein Blinder Anhänger der Regierung?


Das ist genausowenig meine Behauptung. Ich glaube, da haben wir uns Missverstanden.

Ich formuliere es nochmal als ganzen Satz: Immer die Leichtgläubigkeit und Naivität der Menschen ist die treibende und tragende Kraft hinter jeglicher Propaganda.

Nun verständlicher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Mein vorheriger Beitrag hab ich editiert. mein Pc hatte nen Blackout und hat was völlig anderes geschrieben (einen Text, den ich nie abgeschickt habe Oo). 

Nur so am Rande, damit ihr ihn ned überseht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Affenmensch (1. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Mein Pc hat gerade versagt... hier der eigentliche Text:
> 
> 1. Gib Menschen keinen Spitznamen, wenn sie es nicht erwünschen. Ich möchte auch nicht Benjamin Blümchen gennant werden (Ich hasse das!), sondern (hier im Forum) Benji9. Also nennt Menschenaffe auch so, und nicht Äffchen. Es sei denn, er hat nichts dasgegen. Wer es trotzdem tut, provoziert einen Streit. Und dies ist der Tot einer jeden Diskussion. Und ein Forum ist zum Diskutieren da!
> 
> ...



1.Spitznamen wünscht man sich nicht sie enstehen einfach.
Wer mich Äffchen nennen will,solls tun,mir schnuppe

2.Ich habe nie behauptet,dass Obama die Seuche verbreitet hat.
Ich habe nur diesen äußerst mysteriösen Fall verlinkt und spekuliert.
Interessante Aussage das mit Verschwörungen das Niveau sinkt.

3.Bis auf eine Ausnahme,hoffe ich doch bisher sachlich gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Diese 3 Punkte sind an alle gerichtet! 
Ich behaupte in diesem Schreiben nicht, dass du das getan hast. Wenn es Missverständnisse gibt, hoffe ich, das ich sie klären kann^^

So, ich geh in die Kirche, nun muss ich den Bus erwischen!


----------



## Thrawns (1. Mai 2009)

Ich hab Informationen aus sicheren Quellen, die so nicht in den öffentlichen Medien gebracht werden!

Nach der Vogelgrippe wurde Unmengen an Impfstoff eben gegen H5N1 hergestellt. Dann stellte sich heraus, dass alles nur halb so schlimm ist. Und jetzt müssen Schattenmächte das Zeug loswerden, bevor es verfällt. Also wurde in amerikanischen Geheimlabors das neue Virus entwickelt, was sich jetzt auch von Mensch zu Mensch überträgt und so schnell verbreitet. So können die Medikamente, die gegen H5N1 hergestellt wurden, jetzt wegen H1N1 doch noch teuer verkauft werden!1!!!!!!1elfzwölfdreizehn!!!!1!!


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Mai 2009)

leute jetzt kommt mal wieder aufn teppich in 2 orten die nur knapp 20 km von meinem wohnort entfernt liegen gibts jetzt offiziel bestätigt schweinegrippe (also menschen die schweinegrippe haben) und ich lauf weder mit der atemschutzmaske noch mitm aluhut noch mit ganzkörperschutzanzug rum das is allso noch ganz chillig. Selbst in Regensburg (wo einer der Patienten ist) läuft das Leben ganz normal weiter also ruhig bleiben.

Chill out maaaaaan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

übrigens die inkubationszeit beträgt 3-5 tage es gibt bereits eine genesene frau dies überstanden hat also die gute nachricht ist

WIR WERDEN NICHT STERBEN


----------



## dalai (1. Mai 2009)

Thrawns schrieb:


> Ich hab Informationen aus sicheren Quellen, die so nicht in den öffentlichen Medien gebracht werden!
> 
> Nach der Vogelgrippe wurde Unmengen an Impfstoff eben gegen H5N1 hergestellt. Dann stellte sich heraus, dass alles nur halb so schlimm ist. Und jetzt müssen Schattenmächte das Zeug loswerden, bevor es verfällt. Also wurde in amerikanischen Geheimlabors das neue Virus entwickelt, was sich jetzt auch von Mensch zu Mensch überträgt und so schnell verbreitet. So können die Medikamente, die gegen H5N1 hergestellt wurden, jetzt wegen H1N1 doch noch teuer verkauft werden!1!!!!!!1elfzwölfdreizehn!!!!1!!



Ja und ich hab so eine Info ausd sicheren Quellen das... Das führe ich jetzt nicht weiter ich könnte dort einfach irgendeinen Scheiss schreiben, das könnte ich in jeden Thread tun. Wieso übrigens amerikanische Geheimlabors? Z.B. das schweizerische Roche hat 2006 für 3,5 Milliarden Franken Tamiflu verkauft, und verdient mit der Neuen grippe (so heisst die ja jetzt politisch korrekt) auch sehr viel.


Eigentlich kann man die neue grippe relativ locker nehmen, wenn man ein gesundes Imunsystem hat, direkt nach den ersten Symptonen eine Tamiflu-Behandlung nimmt, hat man sehr hohe Überlebenschancen. (Momentan geht man davon aus, dass etwa das Risiko zu sterben bei etwa 1:3000 liegt, man hat also eine Chance von mehr als 99% um zu überleben) Problematisch wird es jedoch, wenn das Virus weiter mutiert, immun wird gegen bisherige behandlungsmethoden.


----------



## Magickevin (1. Mai 2009)

Massenhysterie nicht mehr und nicht weniger es ist doch immer das selbe:
Menschen sterben weil sie etwas gegessen haben im Ausland...BUM JEDES TIER HAT DIESE KRANKHEIT IN SICH
Die Medien laben sich an solchen Storys und kriegen wieder ordentlich Einschaltquoten und riesige Einnahmen
sie sagen sowas wie Schweinegrippe ist ausgebrochen Menschen sind daran gestorben so und von den 500 Menschen die an dem Tag gestorben sind waren es evt 3 die an diesem Virus gestorben sind...

Ganz einfach die Sache Schweinepest ist nach 1ner Woche Medienrummel wieder in vergessenheit geraten genauso wie Vogelgrippe oder Maul und klauen seuche oder wie der ganze dreck heißt reine Panik mache um die die drauf reinfallen mit Pharmazeutika das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. Meistens sind in diesen Medikamenten nur vitamine drin oder Paracetamol oder irgendwas anderes ungefährliches


----------



## EXclaw (1. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN NICHT STERBEN



Schade. Da freut man sich, und dann sowas.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Mai 2009)

EXclaw schrieb:


> Schade. Da freut man sich, und dann sowas.


jaaa jetzt lösen wir das problem der überbevölkerung nie -.-

einmal gibt uns die welt die chance....


----------



## Zorkal (1. Mai 2009)

An der Lösung bastelt man grade in Korea...


----------



## sTereoType (1. Mai 2009)

Zorkal schrieb:


> An der Lösung bastelt man grade in Korea...


nordkorea richtet sich doch schon selbst zu grunde , kein geld und trotzdem wird alles in smilitär gepumpt. man möchte ja gegenüber den ammis keine schwäche zeigen...


----------



## Shinar (2. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mich heute sehr unbeliebt in der Klasse gemacht, als ich sagte, dass wir uns mehr über andere Sachen sorgen sollte.

Wir wollen eine Abschlussreise nach Spanien machen (in 1 1/2 Monaten) und die meisten sind völlig verunsichert. Da sagte ich, dass wenn man schon die Todesquote berechnet, es grösse Gefahren gebe...


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute sehr unbeliebt in der Klasse gemacht, als ich sagte, dass wir uns mehr über andere Sachen sorgen sollte.
> 
> Wir wollen eine Abschlussreise nach Spanien machen (in 1 1/2 Monaten) und die meisten sind völlig verunsichert. Da sagte ich, dass wenn man schon die Todesquote berechnet, es grösse Gefahren gebe...


womit du eindeutig recht hast


----------



## Syane (2. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute sehr unbeliebt in der Klasse gemacht, als ich sagte, dass wir uns mehr über andere Sachen sorgen sollte.




Du hast heute Schule ? Und kannst schon schreiben .. also poah ! 

Mal davon abgesehen das bis jezt mehr Leute an herrabfallenden Kokosnüssen gestorben sind... muss man echt aufpassen.


----------



## Zorkal (2. Mai 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute sehr unbeliebt in der Klasse gemacht, als ich sagte, dass wir uns mehr über andere Sachen sorgen sollte.
> 
> Wir wollen eine Abschlussreise nach Spanien machen (in 1 1/2 Monaten) und die meisten sind völlig verunsichert. Da sagte ich, dass wenn man schon die Todesquote berechnet, es grösse Gefahren gebe...


Sieht man mal wieder das die große Allgemeinheit durch die Medien kontrolliert wird. Bei uns an der Schule wollen 5. Klässer einen Amoklauf-Ernstfall proben.


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach ja jeder der hier so ne scheisse von Galileomystery und den Illuminaten schreibt ist n Spast der keine Ahnung vom Thema und lieber wieder Lego spielen sollte.


Jetzt muss ich lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Ich finde nicht, dass es von den Medien übertrieben ist.
Klar ist sie sehr gefährlich und deshalb ist es berechtigt, dass die Medien ständig von ihr berichten.
Angst hab ich aber persönlich nicht vor ihr.


----------



## Spectrales (2. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> WIR WERDEN NICHT STERBEN



Omg.. Jetzt muss ich doch Selbstmord begehen


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Omg.. Jetzt muss ich doch Selbstmord begehen



Vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen, sonst steht plötzlich die Polizei vor deiner Tür... ^^

So ganz ohne Smilie könnte man das für ernst halten.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Klar ist sie sehr gefährlich und deshalb ist es berechtigt, dass die Medien ständig von ihr berichten.


Tjoa ... Das ist hier die große Frage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist sie gefährlich, weil die Medien darüber berichten oder berichten die Medien darüber, weil sie gefährlich ist?

Was ist eigentlich aus der Vogelgrippe geworden? Hatte die irgendwann kein Bock mehr gehabt?


----------



## Tabuno (2. Mai 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der Vogelgrippe geworden? Hatte die irgendwann kein Bock mehr gehabt?


Erst übertreiben die Medien wieder und irgendwann ist das Wort 'Schweinegrippe' eh wieder vergessen. Bei der Vogelgrippe, wie du schon sagtest, war es doch genau so.^^


----------



## Haxxler (3. Mai 2009)

Die 5 erkrankten Deutschen sollen doch angeblich schon wieder gesund sein oder hab ich das gestern falsch mitgekriegt?


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

Oh my God die Illuminati sind unter uns .. holt Robert Langdon der rettet uns


Meine Güte und bald fangen wir an zu diskutieren das der CIA Kennedy umgebracht hat und das 9/11 die Juden dran schuld sind.meine güte könnt ihr net einmal vernünftig diskutieren und den ganzen Verschwörungsscheiß da lassen wo er hin gehört in einen Bunker der 10.000 meter tief in der erde steckt

so die ganze Influenza Geschichte ist harmlos .... die ganzen Todesopfer sind zum großteil Opfer der normalen Influenza A und die paar Todesopfer des Mutierten Influenza A Virus sind gut mit normalen Anti Viralen Mitteln zu behandeln...also *Wir werden nicht sterben *und die Verschwörungstheoretiker müssen sich en neues Projekt suchen um sich zu verschwören.

Hugh i habe gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Mai 2009)

Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  drauf.


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

und was soll und dieses bild sagen??


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Mai 2009)

Das die Schweinegrippe ein Medienhype ist genau wie BSE und Vogelgrippe.Einfach ignorieren den Dreck.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> und was soll und dieses bild sagen??


mit dem wörtchen ich davor würd ichs agen er gibt das mit dem bild "ich schei* drauf" ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (3. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Die 5 erkrankten Deutschen sollen doch angeblich schon wieder gesund sein oder hab ich das gestern falsch mitgekriegt?


alle auf dem weg der besserung oder sogar schon wieder gesund ^^


----------



## Dracun (3. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> mit dem wörtchen ich davor würd ichs agen er gibt das mit dem bild "ich schei* drauf" ^^



die waren vor meinem post noch net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Mai 2009)

Tja mein Post oben wurde aber nicht editiert. Mhhh


----------



## Thoor (4. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Das die Schweinegrippe ein Medienhype ist genau wie BSE und Vogelgrippe.Einfach ignorieren den Dreck.


sehr niveauvolles bild gz... und na ja hf beim ignorieren wenn du infiziert bist kannst ja immer noch dort sitzen und sagen gibt es nicht... erinnert mich an den blindn mann der in flammen stand und sagte er brennt gar nicht weil ers nicht sehen kann >.>


----------



## Skatero (4. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Tja mein Post oben wurde aber nicht editiert. Mhhh


Ich habe sie auch erst gesehen, als ich davon gelesen habe. Du kannst sie ja noch grösser machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. Mai 2009)

Den Spaß werde ich haben. :>


----------



## Redryujin (4. Mai 2009)

anscheinend scheint das Thema "Schweingegrippe" nicht mehr INteresant in den Medien zu sein weil man davon nichts mehr hört.

War leiter doch wieder Panikmache von den Medien.


----------



## Deanne (4. Mai 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> anscheinend scheint das Thema "Schweingegrippe" nicht mehr INteresant in den Medien zu sein weil man davon nichts mehr hört.
> 
> War leiter doch wieder Panikmache von den Medien.



Ist ja auch viel interessanter, dass Tokio Hotel jetzt Klamotten entwerfen und diese blonde Dummbratze bei DSDS rausgeflogen ist.
Naja, war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist ja auch viel interessanter, dass Tokio Hotel jetzt Klamotten entwerfen und diese *blonde Dummbratze* bei DSDS rausgeflogen ist.
> Naja, war ja zu erwarten.


Danke Deanne du sagst was alle denken XD


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist ja auch viel interessanter, dass Tokio Hotel jetzt Klamotten entwerfen und diese blonde Dummbratze bei DSDS rausgeflogen ist.
> Naja, war ja zu erwarten.




Das sind wichtige kulturelle Ereignisse die unbedingt die ganez Welt wissen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nicht meckern ja.


PS:Wer Ironie in diesem Post findet darf Sie einkreisen und gefangen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ist ja auch viel interessanter, dass Tokio Hotel jetzt Klamotten entwerfen und diese blonde Dummbratze bei DSDS rausgeflogen ist.
> Naja, war ja zu erwarten.


viel wichtiger ist jetzt das die kreuzberger mischung sich wieder reinklagen will >.<


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

eigentlich würd der welt so ne kleine seuche wie die pest oder so die beinahe 1/3 der bevölkerung wegradiert hat ganz jut tun...

giebt definitiv zu viele menschen-.- (jup mir wärs auch egal wens mich erwischen würde)


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

für menschenausrottung gibts genug kriege, sollte reichen

evtl auch mal andere nachrichten gucken. schweinegrippe ist schon noch aktuell in den nachrichten, infektionen scheinen aber abzunehmen. bis jetzt 26 tote in mexico, und ca 1200 erkrankte weltweit


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> für menschenausrottung gibts genug kriege, sollte reichen
> 
> evtl auch mal andere nachrichten gucken. schweinegrippe ist schon noch aktuell in den nachrichten, infektionen scheinen aber abzunehmen. bis jetzt 26 tote in mexico, und ca 1200 erkrankte weltweit



ja ne die menschen werdn ja trotz den kriegen immer mehr. reicht also net. ev hilft die klimaerwärmung (hitzschlag, umweltkatastrophen etc) und die eiszeit die ev bald ma kommt (erfrohrene). 

sollte das net der fall sein sollten wir uns bald ma nach anderen planeten umsehn die wir kaputtmachn können da die erde wohl bald ma den geist aufgiebt


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

platz haben wir eigentlich genug. gibt soviele nicht besiedelte gebiete
das menschenansammlungen gerne geballt sind, liegt ja nicht am mangelndem platz


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> platz haben wir eigentlich genug. gibt soviele nicht besiedelte gebiete
> das menschenansammlungen gerne geballt sind, liegt ja nicht am mangelndem platz



es geht wehniger um die besiedlung sondern mehr um umweltverschmutzung, abholzung etc etc

wen wir so weiter machen ist die klimaerwärmung unser kleinstes problem.

und wer leidet darunter? planzen und tiere


die erde wär ohne uns menschen definitiv besser dran


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es geht wehniger um die besiedlung sondern mehr um umweltverschmutzung, abholzung etc etc
> 
> wen wir so weiter machen ist die klimaerwärmung unser kleinstes problem.
> 
> ...


das ist alles nur eine moralische frage. man könnte z.b. alle hilfe für dritte weltländer einstellen. somit spart man sich das geld und nach einiger zeit kann das land neu erschlossen werden. bloß krieg sowas bei einer liberalen welt mal durch^^


----------



## Spectrales (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist alles nur eine moralische frage. man könnte z.b. alle hilfe für dritte weltländer einstellen. somit spart man sich das geld und nach einiger zeit kann das land neu erschlossen werden. bloß krieg sowas bei einer liberalen welt mal durch^^



Wow. Was für eine gute Einstellung.. ^^
(Lasst die Schweine verrecken)



Spoiler



Nein, das war nicht Ernst gemeint..


----------



## Manoroth (5. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das ist alles nur eine moralische frage. man könnte z.b. alle hilfe für dritte weltländer einstellen. somit spart man sich das geld und nach einiger zeit kann das land neu erschlossen werden. bloß krieg sowas bei einer liberalen welt mal durch^^



das wär aber net so fair^^ die in afrika etc leben ja (zum teil) relativ einfach und natur schonend. das wirkliche problem sind wir europäer, amerikaner etc.

die müssten wech^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Mai 2009)

wer weiß, wenn wir nicht die evolution zum mensch-tier geschafft hätten, wäre es vllt etwas anderes gewesen
sicher sind wir keine engel, und dauerhaft wird ein anderer planet herhalten müssen, aber der muss erstmal gefunden werden. ich sehe uns da eher in kolonien im weltall. größere gebaute erdimitationen (als scheibe), die durch raumschiffe miteinander verbunden werden können.


----------



## sTereoType (5. Mai 2009)

@spectrales das ist natürlich nicht meine einstellung. ich meinte nur objektiv betrachtet würde das einige probleme lösen, aber da wir ja menschen sind haben wir ja schließlich auch noch sowas wie ein gewissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@mannoroth
ich glaub kaum das viele der naturvölker heute noch leben würden. zwar gehts ihnen durch uns heute auch total scheiße, aber sie sind noch da.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Mai 2009)

das ist der lauf der zeit ... jeder (auch tiere) verändert seine umwelt so, dass es für ihn (kurzfristig) am besten ist ... machen wir menschen eben auch. und wir können es halt besser als tiere .. pech für die tiere. ;-)

zu den spenden für afrika: meiner meinung nach verhindern die, dass die länder afrikas auf eigene beine kommen. so lange da "unten" geld ankommt, leben die regierungen prächtig. solange da unten nahrungsmittel ankommen, gehen die bauern bankrott weil sie ihre nicht verkaufen können.

das mit den raumschiffen wird wohl noch ne weile dauern ... hab gerade den Armageddon-Zyklus von Peter F. Hamilton gelesen und halte die dort beschriebene zukunft (genmanipulierte menschen im weltall und mehr) für eine realistische möglichkeit.

merke gerade, dass das alles nix mehr mit dem thema zu tun hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Mai 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das sind wichtige kulturelle Ereignisse die unbedingt die ganez Welt wissen muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja, solang der typ etwas entwirft kann er uns nicht mit seiner musik qualen zubereiten


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

um mal wieder aufs thema zurückzukommen:

_Alle Urlauber, die sich an den Karibikstränden des Landes mit dem Schweinegrippevirus A/H1N1 infizieren, sollen dafür in den kommenden drei Jahren mit Gratis-Aufenthalten entschädigt werden. Zum Beweis müssten die Touristen allerdings acht Tage nach der Rückkehr aus ihrem Urlaub Symptome der Schweinegrippe zeigen, erläuterte Hoteldirektor Fernando García am Dienstag. Derzeit stehen rund 5000 Zimmer in Hotels zur Verfügung, die sich an der Aktion beteiligen.

Der Ausbruch der Schweinegrippe in Mexiko hatte die massenhafte Stornierung von Urlaubsbuchungen nach sich gezogen. Überall im Land stehen Hotelzimmer leer, 25 Hotels in und um Cancún mussten nach Behördenangaben bereits schließen. Gesundheitsminister José Angel Córdova betonte am Dienstag, dass es in einer Reihe beliebter Urlaubsorte wie Cozumel an der Ost- und Puerto Vallarta an der Westküste noch keinen einzigen Schweinegrippefall gegeben habe. Allerdings musste er einräumen, dass sich bereits mehrere Touristen mit dem Virus infiziert haben – mindestens zwei von ihnen hatten auch Cancún bereist._

wer schon mal in cancun war, wird sicherlich mit dem gedanken spielen das risiko einzugehen ... und wer noch nicht da war, hat sowieso was verpasst ... ;-)


----------



## Philister (13. Mai 2009)

> sicher sind wir keine engel, und dauerhaft wird ein anderer planet herhalten müssen ...


 ich bezweifle, dass es jemals so weit kommen wird. menschen werden sich immer wieder gegenseitig dezimieren und so dafür sorgen, dass jede menge platz bleibt ;-)

staatliche entwicklungshilfe für drittweltländer einzustellen wäre übrigens tatsächlich ein segen, vor allem für die empfänger. was anderes als abhängigkeit wird damit selten geschaffen.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Und? Ist die ganze Welt schon infiziert? Also bei uns im Dorf ist kein einziger Krank oder so.

Na hier der Beweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bereits eine Woche später lassen die Medien das Thema fallen. Sie haben ihr Geld ja, die Hexe ist tot. Aber im Gegenzug sind viele Hotels in Mexico geschlossen worden *.* 
Was lernen wir? Zuviele Menschen lassen sich einschüchtern! "uuuuh, eine Krankheit in Mexico! Sie wird alle Menschen töten. Da geh ich lieber nicht hin in die Ferien." Man geht das Leben durch mit gebückter Haltung, um blos keine Faust abzubekommen. 
Wie die heutigen Menschen den Problemen aus den Weg gehen, anstatt sie zu lösen...und ich bin nichtmal unbedingt besser.

Ach Gott... wieder ein paar Tausende Arbeitslose. Haben sie überhaupt sowas wie Arbeitslosengeld in Mexico?


Gehen wir die BILD-Journalisten besuchen, und hauen ihnen mal eins in die Fresse. Echt mal -.-


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach Gott... wieder ein paar Tausende Arbeitslose. Haben sie überhaupt sowas wie Arbeitslosengeld in Mexico?


Also wenn Du nen kleinen Eindruck vom Leben eines Arbeitslosen in Mexiko haben möchtest kann ich Dir kurz schildern, was ich gesehen habe:
Vor dem Präsidentenpalast in Mexico-City hat es nen riesigen Platz voll Touristen. Eine Strasse abseits davon ist der von mir liebevoll genannte "Sklavenmarkt". Nein, da werden natürlich keine Menschen verkauft, nur gemietet. Da kannst Du dann nämlich der Strasse entlang gehen und nebeneinander gereiht sitzt da ein Mann nach dem andern mit nem Pappschild aufgestellt, auf dem steht was er kann. Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:
[Mechaniker] [Bauarbeiter] [Polymech] [Schreiner] [Schlosser] ...
Da kannst Du dann hingehn und sagen "Du, Du und Du, Euch nehm ich und ich bezahl Euch [beliebig niedrigen Wert hier einsetzen] Pesos." und schon hast Du Du 3 unterbezahlte Mitarbeiter für Deine Unternehmung.
Auch sowas wie ne Rente gibts da nicht. Wenn Du in Deinem Leben fleissig warst und genug Kinder produziert hat, die Dich finanziell unterstützen können wohnst Du bei irgendeinem Deiner Kinder oder Enkel bis Du stirbst. Ansonsten gehst Du betteln bis Du stirbst. Ich war echt entsetzt wiviele alte Leute an den U-Bahnstationen betteln gehn. Ich meine Bettler im Alter von 16-60 sieht man in Europa ja oft genug, Kinder auch ab und zu, aber wirklich alte Leute sind dann doch eher die Ausnahme als die Regel. In Mexico-City waren die an praktisch jeder U-Bahnstation.

Dafür gibts aber auch für wirklich alles, was man sich vorstellen kann jemanden ders auch tut. ZB war ich in nem ganz normalen, etwas grösserem (aber nicht besonders luxuriösen) Einkaufszentrum und ging dort auf die Toilette. Da war dann ein Typ, dessen Aufgabe es war, den Leuten den Wasserhahn fürs Hände waschen auf- und zuzudrehen. Ausserdem war da ein Typ, der mir Seife in die Hände gegeben hat und auch noch ein Typ, der mir ein Papiertuch zum trocknen gegeben hat. Selbstverständlich hat sich jeder von denen Trinkgeld erhofft.
In einem Restaurant in Cancùn gabs dann sogar auf 5 Tische 10 Kellner. Natürlich hatten die kaum was zu tun, aber hey, man bezahlt einfach nur jedem Kellner nen Drittel des Lohnes und kann dafür dreimal so viele Kellner anstellen! Super! Wenn so einer krank wird hat man ja noch genug auf Lager.

Wobei ich muss sagen, ausserhalb der Grossstädte fand ich dann die Armut nicht so extrem, bzw zumindest nicht so geballt auf einem Haufen.

Edit: Lustig fand ich dann, als ich in ner Bank war so ein Schild, auf dem stand, dass man, wenn man mit Cappie und Sonnenbrille die Bank betritt damit rechnen muss vom Wachpersonal erschossen zu werden. Das nenn ich mal Präventivmassnhme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (13. Mai 2009)

soviel ich jetzt mitbekommen habe sollen über 50 Leute an der Schweinegrippe gestorben sein und es gibt über 1000 infizierungen. Keine ahnung wie es momentan aussieht habs nur letzte woche mal gelesen. Ist aber zum glück alles in Amerika drüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Thront (13. Mai 2009)

gibts die noch ? oder is die wieder out? die vogelgrippe war auch auf einmal out...


----------



## Night falls (13. Mai 2009)

> Das sieht dann in etwa so aus:
> [Mechaniker] [Bauarbeiter] [Polymech] [Schreiner] [Schlosser] ...
> Da kannst Du dann hingehn und sagen "Du, Du und Du, Euch nehm ich und ich bezahl Euch [beliebig niedrigen Wert hier einsetzen] Pesos." und schon hast Du Du 3 unterbezahlte Mitarbeiter für Deine Unternehmung.


Hast du auch irgendwelche Tipps wie man die kostengünstig eben für nen Job nach Deutschland verschiffen könnte? Oder rechnet sich das dann wieder nicht?


----------



## sympathisant (13. Mai 2009)

gibts in D auch. hab vor ein paar monaten ne reportage gesehen .. in jeder grösseren stadt gibt es ecken an denen die tagelöhner rumstehen.

http://www.spiegel.de/dertag/pda/avantgo/a...,456479,00.html


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> ich bezweifle, dass es jemals so weit kommen wird. menschen werden sich immer wieder gegenseitig dezimieren und so dafür sorgen, dass jede menge platz bleibt ;-)


ich denke die menschheit wird noch verdammt lange leben, auch wenn sie sich immer wieder fast selbst ausrottet, wird es sicher genug menschen geben, die das überleben.
in sehr sehr vielen jahren, werden wir einen neuen planten brauchen, spätestens wenn die sonne implodiert, dann wird dieses sonnensystem unbewohnbar sein


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hast du auch irgendwelche Tipps wie man die kostengünstig eben für nen Job nach Deutschland verschiffen könnte? Oder rechnet sich das dann wieder nicht?


ich würde in deutschland eher auf osteuropäische Schwarzarbeiter setzen, allerdings ist der Preis da doch schon etwas höher.

btw: kennt jemand das video ,wo ein ammi sich den Spaß macht mit seinem Pickup 5 Mexicaner auf die beschriebene Art und Weise für sich zum arbeiten zu holen, dann aber vor die Einwanderungsbehörde fährt? wie schnell die auf einmal abgehauen sind, ich hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt xD
wenn ichs finde, verlink ichs nochmal

edit: there it is >klick<


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ich würde in deutschland eher auf osteuropäische Schwarzarbeiter setzen, allerdings ist der Preis da doch schon etwas höher.


naja selbst die osteuropäer wollen hier nicht mehr arbeiten. sie verdienen hier zu wenig. die gehen lieber nach england oder holland


----------



## sTereoType (13. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> naja selbst die osteuropäer wollen hier nicht mehr arbeiten. sie verdienen hier zu wenig. die gehen lieber nach england oder holland


stimmt, da gabs doch so viele aufschreie der spargelbauern schon letztes jahr, weil sie jetzt deutsche beschäftigen müssen^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (13. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> stimmt, da gabs doch so viele aufschreie der spargelbauern schon letztes jahr, weil sie jetzt deutsche beschäftigen müssen^^


jepp, nicht nur die^^
deswegen müssen inzwischen die 1 euro jobber ja dorthin..


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hast du auch irgendwelche Tipps wie man die kostengünstig eben für nen Job nach Deutschland verschiffen könnte? Oder rechnet sich das dann wieder nicht?


Nicht wirklich, denn Du hast 2 Varianten:
Variante 1: Du holst sie legal und offiziell nach Deutschland. Dann bezahlst Du aber Transportkosten (Flugzeug recht teuer, Schiff dauert ne rechte Weile) und in Deutschland musst Du ihnen dann wieder den gesetzlichen Mindestlohn, sowie jegliche Zuschläge die man nem normalen Arbeiter auch zahlt bezahlen. Da kannst Du Dir dann den Import gleich direkt sparen und auf Einwanderer die von sich aus kommen setzen.

Variante 2: Du holst sie illegal und inoffiziell nach Deutschland. Per Flugzeug werden sie nur schwer zu importieren sein, da Du ja nicht auf sie aufmerksam machen willst. Somit kommt ein Visum nicht in Frage, aber ohne Visum kein Grenzübertritt. Insofern kannst Du sie nur per Schiff holen. Das dürfte dann aber relativ teuer werden, da man da noch Schmiergelder bezahlen und hoffen muss, dass keine Behörde auf Dich aufmerksam wird. Das Risiko erwischt zu werden kann ich nicht einschätzen, da ich sowas nie gemacht hab. Aber wenn Du erwischt wirst, wirst Du vermutlich wegen Menschenhandel angeklagt. Soweit ich weiss sind da die Strafen recht happig. Solltest Du es dann aber tatsächlich geschafft haben, sie einzuschleusen kannst Du sie durchaus schwarz bezahlen, solange Du sie auch dementsprechend versklavst. Denn am Anfang werden sie vermutlich froh sein, nen Job zu haben. Sollten sie sich aber frei bewegen können werden sie recht schnell merken, dass sie woanders für ähnliche Schwarzarbeit mehr Lohn bekommen. Schlussendlich hast Du dann keine Billigarbeiter sondern wie gesagt Sklaven. Und das ist ja nicht wirklich das Ziel das man normalerweise in ner Unternehmung verfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Du könntest natürlich ne Zweigstelle Deiner Unternehmung in Mexiko eröffnen und die Billigkräfte dann dort direkt anheuern. Je nach Marktsegment in dem Du tätig bist wird sich das dann mehr oder weniger lohnen. Wichtig dabei ist allerdings, dass Du dort in der Führungsspitze entweder ne Fachkraft hast, der Du wirklich vertrauen kannst und der die Arbeiter auch im Griff hat (sehr schwer zu finden) oder aber ne Fachkraft, der Du dementsprechend viel bezahlst, dass Du nicht hintergangen wirst. Aber wenn Du dem viel bezahlst, wozu dann ne Zweigstelle mit Billigkräften auf nem andern Konto eröffnen? Ausserdem kommen dann da noch Logistikkosten, Zölle, etc obendrauf, da Du ja das Zeug noch importieren willst. Es sei denn Du willst das alles vor Ort verkaufen, aber dann kannst Du ja direkt umziehn.

Du siehst, da gibts so Manches zu überlegen wenn man sowas machen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2009)

So, heute ists dann wohl soweit:


			
				Spiegel.de schrieb:
			
		

> WHO erklärt Schweinegrippe zur globalen Seuche
> So einen Fall gab es zuletzt im Jahr 1968: Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation hat den Pandemie-Fall erklärt, die Schweinegrippe hat sich global ausgebreitet - auch wenn die meisten Erkrankungen mild verlaufen.
> 
> Genf/Stockholm - Die Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) hat für die Schweinegrippe die höchste Warnstufe 6 ausgegeben. Das bestätigte WHO-Generaldirektorin Margaret Chan am Donnerstag vor Journalisten in Genf. Das mutierte Virus H1N1 habe sich über mehr als zwei Kontinente ausgebreitet. Den letzten Pandemie-Fall hatte die WHO im Jahr 1968 verkündet, als die Hongkong-Grippe grassierte.
> ...


Den Rest kann man hier lesen.

Tjo, so siehts dann wohl aus: ich fürchte meine Nachbarn, verlasse auf keinen Fall mehr mein Haus, trage permanent ne Atemschutzmaske und hab stets Tamiflu in der Brieftasche...
Oder aber vielleicht siehts auch eher so aus wie in der Realität: Ich besitze nicht mal ne Atemschutzmaske, bin heute Morgen genauso zur Arbeit gegangen wie auch sonst, kenne Tamiflu nachwievor nur vom Namen und den Medien und *hab irgendwie das Gefühl, permanent verarscht zu werden*. Lustigerweise stand heut Morgen in ner Zeitung, die ich gelesen hab nen Artikel in dem ein Arzt sogar ausdrücklich von der Behandlung von Tamiflu abgeraten hat, da die Symptome der Schweinegrippe eh nur ner relativ harmlosen Grippe ähneln (natürlich davon ausgehend, dass man nicht sowieso schon eine Person ist, die mit Krankheiten extrem zu kämpfen hat). Vielleicht find ich den sogar noch irgendwo im Netz, mal schaun.

Nunja, war zwar nicht gerade dieser Artikel, aber interessant find ich ihn dennoch:
Ungeklärte Todesfälle: "arznei-telegramm" rät von Behandlung mit TAMIFLU ab


Achja, von meiner Mexikoreise letztes Jahr hab ich noch ein paar Bekannte in Mexiko, die ich selbstverständlich über das Thema abgefragt habe. Die meinten dazu, dass die Grippepanik 2-3 Tage gedauert hat und man mittlerweile davon in Mexiko gar nichts mehr mitbekommt...tjo...soviel zum bösen Schweinegrippeland Mexiko.

In meiner Zukunftsvision wird man in ein paar Jahren, wenn man Schweinegrippe hat, das Gleiche machen wie bei ner Influenza: Man lässt sich 2-3 Tage krank schreiben, dann gehts zurück zur Arbeit/in die Schule. Vermutlich gibts dann auch noch die andern Leute, die sich gar nicht erst krank schreiben lassen, denn die Meinung wird sein "Ist ja nur die Schweinegrippe, die geht bald wieder weg."
Man wird sehn, was die Zeit bringen mag.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juni 2009)

So das Thema interessiert eh kaum mehr wen, aber hier hätt ich noch ein sehr interessantes Interview mit einem genesenen Schweinegrippepatient aus Deutschland auf sueddeutsche.de, auf den mich stereotype freundlicherweise hingewiesen hat. Der Artikel ist wirklich lesenswert!

Hier ein kleiner Auszug:


			
				Interview schrieb:
			
		

> [...]Es geht ja bei Krankheiten um sehr persönliche Daten. Das Gesundheitsamt hat so viele Details von mir bekanntgegeben, dass ich in Zeitungsberichten identifizierbar wurde - vor allem für die Einwohner in meinem Heimatort.
> 
> SZ: Hatten Leute Angst vor Ihnen?
> 
> ...


----------



## Kono (shat) (15. Juni 2009)

also wir waren am samstag in düsseldorf zum japanischen feuerwerk
dort wurden ja die japanischen schulen "geräumt" weil viele kinder infiziert sind
bis jetzt keine anzeichen dafür, aber vllt hat der ganze alkohol auch die viren abgetötet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. August 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Das mußte ich vorhin lesen:

http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/19/72/57/66/19725766.html

und das obwohl SOGAR die Bildzeitung der Impfung kritisch gegenüber steht: 

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/08/16/sc...-das-virus.html

naja ok sie erzählen nur was englische Wissenschaftler & Ärzte sagen....

positiv ist ja das wir nicht einem Impfzwang unterliegen wie die Griechen. Negativ das die amerikanische Regierung schon sagte, dass sie für eventuelle Impfschäden die Hersteller nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen werden. (und wenn es wirklich so dramatisch wäre, wieso wird der Impfstoff nicht zum Herstellungspreis rausgegeben, gleichzeitig aber auf Regress verzichtet? Ein hoch auf die kapitalistische Welt!)

Und wie ist das in Deutschland? Das sollte die Frage sein, die jeden beschäftigt, der sich impfen lassen soll!

Danke fürs lesen!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Nicht nur aus England wird Kritik laut. Auch ein französischer Professor hat zu dem Thema gesagt, dass "man jetzt mal einen Punkt machen muß."

http://www.20min.ch/news/kreuz_und_quer/story/15429689

Ich gehe jedenfalls zu keiner "Schweinegrippeimpfung!"


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Naja ich bin ja beim Bund und bei uns ging vor einiger Zeit ein schreiben herum, das man zwar etwas mehr auf Hygiene achten sollte aber ansonsten nix weiter. Da stand drin, das man beruhigt sein kann und die Meldungen ignorieren kann.
Und ich sag mal : Bevor nicht Behörden wie Polizei, Bundeswehr und Feuerwehr geimpft werden, wird die Zivilbevölkerung auch nicht geimpft.

Es ist einfach absolute Panikmache. In Deutschland waren/sind bisher insgesamt etwa 12.500 Menschen erkrankt. Das sind 0,02% der Gesamtbevölkerung also so gut wie nix !


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

LoL. Der Bund sagt, dass man die Meldungen ignorieren kann? Find ich mal geil. Nach aussen hin wird halb der Teufel an die Wand gemalt und "intern" sagen'se "Abteilung! Links rein, rechts raus!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (19. August 2009)

Solange das irus nicht mutiert und Tamiflu zur bekämpfung wirkt, finde ich die influenza eigentlich harmlos, und werde ganz sicher kein Masker tragen, es ist die gleiche Hype wie bei der Vogelgrippe, und nur desshlalb merkt die Pharma-Branche (fast) nichts von der Wirtschaftskrise.


----------



## Perkone (19. August 2009)

Das heißt, wenn ich am Flughafen rumsteh und ma kräftig huste weil ich Raucher bin, werd ich auch sofort mit Verdacht auf die Schweinsgrippe in Quarantäne gesteckt? - Ja, doofes Beispiel, aber so ist die Menschheit.
Meine Meinung: Wenn mal grad wieder nur ne Schlagzeile über Tante Gretel, die beim Kartoffelpflücken von der Leiter gefallen ist, ansteht, wird einfach mal was hochgehypt. War doch schon immer so. Damals wars die Vogelgrippe oder was auch immer, an der sicher schon vor der Panikmache zigmillionen an Flugviechern gestorben sind. Irgendwas MUSS von den Medien hochgepusht werden, sonst gäbs nichts zu schreiben. Und daran verdienen die ja letztendlich weil WIR es hören wollen.

Meine Meinung: Ich hab andere Sorgen als so ne Panikmache, wenns passiert, dann ists halt so.


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

Verdammte Axt bleibt mal alle locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hatte sie auch, nachdem ich aus dem Urlaub wiederkam.
Jedoch hatte ich die ganze Zeit über nur husten...mehr nicht, sogar meine eltern, die ich angesteckt habe hatte gar keine Symptome.

Was hat mir die Grippe gebravht ? Ein Tätigkeitsverbot für mich und meine Eltern und somit 1 Woche Urlaub extra.

Das EINZIGSTE was an der Grippe schlimm ist, ist dass man sich sehr schnell und leicht anstecken kann !

MFG oink oink 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. August 2009)

Hats der Arzt diagnostiziert oder was?


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

Das is ja auch das einzige problem an der Schweinegrippe Homer

Die Grippe selbst ist relativ harmlos ( solang man kein ganz alter/junger is ), einzig und allein die Folgeerkrankungen töten.

Immunsystem is am arsch und selbst die kleinsten Viren/Bakterien machen dich fertig

Die Freundinn von meinem Bruder stand auch unter verdacht, weil 2 es aus ihrer Klasse nach der Klassenfahrt nach GB hatten, is aber nix weiter passiert


----------



## El Homer (19. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hats der Arzt diagnostiziert oder was?


Jop es wurde ein Abstrich aus Nase und Mund gwmacht.
Nach ein paar Tagen hat er mich angerufen und gesagt " Bingo" xD


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. August 2009)

das is aber n lustiger Arzt ^^


----------



## 11Raiden (19. August 2009)

Thoor schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr über die Grippe? Ist sie wirklich so gefährlich oder einfach nur Panikmache?
> Ich persönlich halte sie für extrem gefährlich, jedes LAnd der welt wappnet sich gegen sie und die Grippe ist innert 3 Tagen von Mexiko nach Neuseeland nach China nach Spanien nach Deutschland und in die Schweiz gelangt...
> Ach ja jeder der hier so ne scheisse von Galileomystery und den Illuminaten schreibt ist n Spast der keine Ahnung vom Thema und lieber wieder Lego spielen sollte.


Hm...der letzte Satz zeigt nicht zwingend von geistiger Reife..sei es drum.
(vielleicht muß man hier solche Sätze von sich geben um vernünftige Antworten zu bekommen) ^^

Es gab SARS
Es gab die Vogelgrippe
Es gab den Rinderwahnsinn
...

Nun halt Schweinegrippe

Ich glaube langsam ernsthaft, das man solche Informationen besonders gut in der Sommerzeit in den Medien unterbekommt. ^^

Für mich sind alle diese hochgeputschten Informaten uninteressant.

Viel interessanter empfinde ich die Fragen:
Wer soll es zahlen? 
(erst Kassen, die kommen mit Beitragserhöhung, also übernimmt der Bund)
Wer bekommt die Wirkstoffe?
(chronische Kranke, schwer Übergewichtige,Krankenhauspersonal..also Risikogruppen deren Imunsystem schon besonders belastet und strapaziert ist)
Sind die Wirkstoffe ausreichend getestet?
(Nein, selbst Politiker melden sich im Radio zu Wort und kritisieren die laschen Sicherheitstest etc.)
Wie sind die Symptome?
(wie bei einer normalen Grippe)

Schlußfolgerung:
Die Pharmaindustrie muß Geld verdienen und versucht es mal wieder mit dem netten  Paket Massenpanik und Hysterie. ^^
Die richtigen Mittel (Medien und Politik) weiß sie gut einzusetzten, ist zu beiden ein enges Netzwerk verknüpft.

Glaubt es oder habt Angst.
Ich für meinen Teil habe keine Angst.

Jedem nach seinem Glauben.
So sei es.

So an denn,
gehabt Euch wohl und habt angenehme Tage und Nächte
/verbeugt sich huldvoll



Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo, so siehts dann wohl aus: ich fürchte meine Nachbarn, verlasse auf keinen Fall mehr mein Haus, trage permanent ne Atemschutzmaske und hab stets Tamiflu in der Brieftasche...
> Oder aber vielleicht siehts auch eher so aus wie in der Realität: Ich besitze nicht mal ne Atemschutzmaske, bin heute Morgen genauso zur Arbeit gegangen wie auch sonst, kenne Tamiflu nachwievor nur vom Namen und den Medien und *hab irgendwie das Gefühl, permanent verarscht zu werden*. Lustigerweise stand heut Morgen in ner Zeitung, die ich gelesen hab nen Artikel in dem ein Arzt sogar ausdrücklich von der Behandlung von Tamiflu abgeraten hat, da die Symptome der Schweinegrippe eh nur ner relativ harmlosen Grippe ähneln (natürlich davon ausgehend, dass man nicht sowieso schon eine Person ist, die mit Krankheiten extrem zu kämpfen hat). Vielleicht find ich den sogar noch irgendwo im Netz, mal schaun.


Das mit der Atemschutzmaske und den Tamiflu fand ich am witzigsten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Als wenn ich mit einer Atemschutzmaske rumrennen würde, entweder die Natur mag mich oder ich verlasse diesen Ort, das tun wir sowieso alle früher oder später, manchmal habe ich den Eindruck das vergessen einige oder verdrängen es, klar setze ich mich keinen unnötigen Risiko aus, aber das ist in meinen Augen auch keins und Tamiflu würd ich eh nie nehmen). ^^

Mal ernsthaft, wer will sich verarschen lassen und für dumm verkaufen?
(Wohl niemand, das ist so biilig gemacht, und das ist unser Glück, weil durchschauen die meisten den Schwindel)

Viele schreiben hier was vom Leben .icken, wenn man alles glaubt was einem andere erzählen ohne es selbst im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten zu prüfen (wir haben Internet, die Lampe mehr an als ein Neandertaler), dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn einem das Leben .ickt, weil dann muß man wohl noch lernen seine geistigen Möglichkeiten und Potentiale auszuschöpfen (da hier alle voraussichtlich zur Schule gehen und einen PC nutzen können,  sollte sich, aller Voraussicht nach, keiner angsprochen fühlen), ^^



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
> Das mußte ich vorhin lesen:
> http://nachrichten.t-online.de/c/19/72/57/66/19725766.htmlund das obwohl SOGAR die Bildzeitung der Impfung kritisch gegenüber steht:
> http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2009/08/16/sc...-das-virus.html
> ...


Wie ich im nachhinein immer wieder Informationen finde, die mich in meiner Auffassung bestätigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit den Impfschäden zeigt doch in welche Richtung, das ganze impfen geht.

Wenn eine Impfpflicht in Deutschland Einzug hält und ich unter den "Auserwählten" wäre, dann würd ich die verklagen (und hoffentlich gewinnen, bei unseren Gerichten nicht ganz sicher vorherzusagen) oder verscuhen in einem EU-Land oder Schweiz unterzukommen, die nicht impfen, weil irgendwo hört der Spaß auf und zwar bei meinem Körper und meine Selbstbestimmung! ^^

Vor allem Impfpflicht und HErsteller ist nicht haftbar?
Das geht doch gar nicht!
(Also ich will nicht durch Unwissenheit oder Profitgier so ein schlechtes Karma haben,
ich kenne einen der verkaufte auch Stacheldraht an die DDR(lebt jetzt in er Nähe von Bremen), würde ich nie machen!)

Naja, laßt sie machen.
(wir werden den Lauf der Welt sicher nicht ändern und sich aufregen bringt auch nix außer Bluthochdruck, wenn das Aufregen chronsicher wird)

Die Menschen müssen lernen Informationen zu prüfen und nicht alles vorgekaut und serviert hinzunehmen, sondern sich zu informieren im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten. ^^


----------



## Stancer (19. August 2009)

Bekannter von mir kommt aus Holland und dem seine Tochter hatte letzte Woche die Schweinegrippe hab ich eben erfahren. naja sie durften 3 Tage lang das Haus nicht verlassen bzw. bis die Symptome deutlich abgeschwächt waren und konnten dann wieder raus. Er hat die Arbeit dadurch nur 1 Woche ausgesetzt.

Nach den Medien tötet das Virus doch innerhalb von 2min jeden im Umkreis von 10Km !!


----------



## 11Raiden (20. August 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nach den Medien tötet das Virus doch innerhalb von 2min jeden im Umkreis von 10Km !!


Ich unterstelle das mal als Scherz. ^^


----------



## Miss Mojo (20. August 2009)

Mhm. Ich fliege Montag für eine Woche nach Barcelona... keine Ahnung ob ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen soll. Mundschutz ist nen bisschen affig und hilft nach ner halben stunde eh nichts mehr. 

Ich hab mir halt gedacht, dass ich sowas wie Sandwiches von der Straße oder ähnliches vermeide. Dann lieber abgepackt aus dem Supermarkt ...

Ob ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen sollw eiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. :/


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Miss schrieb:


> Mhm. Ich fliege Montag für eine Woche nach Barcelona... keine Ahnung ob ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen soll. Mundschutz ist nen bisschen affig und hilft nach ner halben stunde eh nichts mehr.
> 
> Ich hab mir halt gedacht, dass ich sowas wie Sandwiches von der Straße oder ähnliches vermeide. Dann lieber abgepackt aus dem Supermarkt ...
> 
> Ob ich mir jetzt Gedanken machen sollw eiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. :/



Meine kleine Nichte war in Spanien im Urlaub! Und NATÜRLICH mußte sie sich die Schweinegrippe einfangen! (immer dieser Herdentrieb! Fängt einer an wollen es alle! *gG*) Sie mußte dann zum nächsten Krankenhaus, der erste Taxifahrer meinte:"Sie müsse das verstehen, er hat Familie und Kinder" und hat sie stehengelassen!^^
Als sie ankam mußte sie durch eine Schleuse wo man nur reingehen kann. Ist die Tür zu ist sie zu! Dann kommste nur weiter rein, nicht mehr raus. 

Sie hat sich untersuchen lassen, Medikamente gekriegt und ihr erging es wie bei einer normalen Grippe und fertig!

Jetzt ist sie wieder putzmunter zu Hause!

Vor der Schweinegrippe hab ich keine Angst!

Mir würde es nur Angst machen, wenn ich mich deshalb impfen lassen müßte! Und das auch nicht wegen der Grippe sondern dem Impfstoff ansich!


----------



## LordofDemons (20. August 2009)

eigendlich schon irgendwie lustig wenn man bedenkt das der impfstoff gefährlicher ist als die krankheit :/


----------



## Pogolinus (20. August 2009)

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/verschwieg...ergestellt.html

vorallem seid ich das gelesen habe mach ich mir sorgen was genau da als "impfstoff" verkauft wird.


----------



## Zonalar (20. August 2009)

Wer hat hier einmal "Welt auf Kopf" bestellt?


----------



## Scrätcher (20. August 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wer hat hier einmal "Welt auf Kopf" bestellt?



11Raiden wars! Ich habs genau gesehen! *gg*


----------



## 11Raiden (21. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eigendlich schon irgendwie lustig wenn man bedenkt das der impfstoff gefährlicher ist als die krankheit :/


Naja als lustig empfinde ich das nicht mehr.

Also für mich steckt da vollkommenes Unwissen von handlungfähigen Personen dahinter oder aber Methode!
Des meisten Menschen Antrieb und Motivation ist halt immer noch die Gier (nach mehr), das Ego, die Erhaltung und Festigung von eigenen Machtverhältnissen und das Ausleben von Dominanzverhalten. ^^

Leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Scrätcher schrieb:


> 11Raiden wars! Ich habs genau gesehen! *gg*


Soso.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

die machen sich alle gedanken so eine harmlose kacke
die sollen mal lieber die schlimmen sachen erforschen krebs,aids, und haste nicht gesehn.


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

ja klar die hben alle aufgehört zu forschen an krebs und aids nur wegen der schweinegrippe -.- ich hab das gefühl hier schreibt n 12 jähriger


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Also für mich steckt da vollkommenes Unwissen von handlungfähigen Personen dahinter oder aber Methode!
> Des meisten Menschen Antrieb und Motivation ist halt immer noch die Gier (nach mehr), das Ego, die Erhaltung und Festigung von eigenen Machtverhältnissen und das Ausleben von Dominanzverhalten. ^^



Beides!

Unwissenheit in der deutschen Politik, Methode aus der amerikanischen Politik.

Was meinst du denn warum ich sage es gibt bald nen fürchterlichen Knall? Weil ich einen will? Sicher nicht.......


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Naja als lustig empfinde ich das nicht mehr.


kennst du diesen ganz schwarzen bitteren humor

wenn vergewaltigungs  opfer mit so nem verzerrten lächeln sagen das sie sich um ihr sexleben keine gedanken machen müssen und sowas...

genau in die selbe kranke richtung lustig geht das.

So lustig ist das 

(übrigens genau so einen pervers kranken humor hab ich immer dann wenn ich höllenstress hab :> )

wennihr jetzt das wort lustig gelesen habt in meinem post dann habt ihr bei lustig nicht mehr an was lustiges denken können in dem moment hat das wort lustig so nen ganz bitteren herben beigeschmack da findet man das wort lustig gar nicht mehr lustig


----------



## Loina (21. August 2009)

es geht mir darum das aus einer kleine sache direkt panik ausbricht zeitungen,fernseh man hört nur noch Schweinegrippe.

unsere lieben menschen im bundestag diskutieren ob man den impfstoff  kostenlos oder für moneten auf den markt bringt.
 bitte? und dann meint der kommentator damit hätte er nicht gerechnet das es kostenlos sein wird.

da sieht man mal wieder wie geldgeil dieser kackstaat ist immer wollen sie an die kleinen bürger .


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Loina schrieb:


> es geht mir darum das aus einer kleine sache direkt panik ausbricht zeitungen,fernseh man hört nur noch Schweinegrippe.
> 
> unsere lieben menschen im bundestag diskutieren ob man den impfstoff  kostenlos oder für moneten auf den markt bringt.
> bitte? und dann meint der kommentator damit hätte er nicht gerechnet das es kostenlos sein wird.
> ...



Dir gehts nur ums Geld was der Impfstoff kostet oder?

Man oh man.......


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2009)

Meine Herrn... 28 Teuronen sin doch nich zuviel, um sich vor der hochansteckenden, 100% lethalen Schweinegrippe zu sichern...

Bestellen sie jetzt diese 6 Ampullen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff, und sie erhalten einen 20 Euro Tankgutschein.
Wenn sie gleich anrufen, gibt es gratis noch 5 Ampullen Pest-Impfstoff dazu.

Oh mein Gott...ich muss mir an den Kopf fassen..so ein unglaublich preiswertes und gutes Angebot..
Leute Leute  rufen sie an... Die Leitungen sind frei... Nur noch 5 Millionen Ampullen übrig

HOTBUTTON!!!

p.s. Ich faah heut nach England^^ ma kucken ob ich euch was mitbring  xD


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> p.s. Ich faah heut nach England^^ ma kucken ob ich euch was mitbring  xD



Kannste mir noch was gegen Rinderwahnsinn, Hamsterkoller, Entenwahnsinn,  Goldfischpest mitbringen?

Darf ruhig 1-2 Euro mehr kosten wenn es dann die Impfungen sind, die einen nicht sofort krank machen....


----------



## Terrorsatan (21. August 2009)

öhm damit war eigentlich die Schweinegrippe gemeint  xD


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Meine Herrn... 28 Teuronen sin doch nich zuviel, um sich vor der hochansteckenden, 100% lethalen Schweinegrippe zu sichern...
> 
> Bestellen sie jetzt diese 6 Ampullen Schweinegrippe-Impfstoff, und sie erhalten einen 20 Euro Tankgutschein.
> Wenn sie gleich anrufen, gibt es gratis noch 5 Ampullen Pest-Impfstoff dazu.
> ...


RUFT ENDLICH AN

JA SOLL ICH MICH AUSZIEHN 
WOWOWOWOWOWOW
RUF AN!!!!!!

ach fernsehn könnte so schön sein


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> RUFT ENDLICH AN
> 
> JA SOLL ICH MICH AUSZIEHN
> WOWOWOWOWOWOW
> ...



neiiiiiiin nicht ausziehen! ich ruf ja freiwillig an! XD


----------



## Miss Mojo (21. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Meine kleine Nichte war in Spanien im Urlaub! Und NATÜRLICH mußte sie sich die Schweinegrippe einfangen!



Wann hat man das denn raus gefunden, erst als sie wieder da war?


----------



## Scrätcher (21. August 2009)

Miss schrieb:


> Wann hat man das denn raus gefunden, erst als sie wieder da war?



in Spanien wurde es ihr gesagt.


----------



## Antela (21. August 2009)

Ich hätte gerne die Schweinegrippe ! Dann könnt ich mir ein T-Shirt drucken lassen - I've survived ...

Nein aber Mal im Ernst - alle die sich Masken, Medikamente oder sonstige Sachen kaufen sind einfach nur naiv.
Wer im Ernst meint, man könne sich mit einer Maske vor der Schweinegrippe schützen hat sich wohl stark geschnitten.
Tröpf'chen Infektionen können auch über Augen aufgenommen werden ... oh noez !

Und abgesehen davon, ist die Schweinegrippe wie eine normale Grippe 

Das ganze Thema wird einfach von den Medien gepusht, ständig die Bevölkerung in Angst halten heisst da wohl die Devise.
Hauptsache man bringt eine noch provokantere Schlagzeile als ein anderes Schundblatt !

Als 0815 Bürger könnte man einfach nur aus der Vergangenheit lernen

-> Milenium, Weltuntergang ( ca. 959 Millionen tote )
-> Vogelgrippe, ( ca 2,3 Millidaren tote )
-> Schweinegrippe ( ca. 2.2 Milliaren tote ... und die Zahl steigt !! )

Achja und diese Aufzählung war nicht ironisch gemeint ;-)

Hauptsache Pharmaindustrien machen wieder Geld !


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2009)

Das Problem was ich sehe ist die Desensibilisierung der Gesellschaft... denn WENN dann mal wirklich eine Killerseuche oder Pest 2.0 kommt, wird sich doch kein Arsch mehr drum scheren, weil wir dank den Medien sowieso schon soviele Killerseuchen überlebt haben...


----------



## Antela (21. August 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das Problem was ich sehe ist die Desensibilisierung der Gesellschaft... denn WENN dann mal wirklich eine Killerseuche oder Pest 2.0 kommt, wird sich doch kein Arsch mehr drum scheren, weil wir dank den Medien sowieso schon soviele Killerseuchen überlebt haben...



Ich denke man es wollte, könnte man die Gesellschaft zu jeder Zeit in Angst und Schrecken versetzten.
Michael Moore sagt dazu ein paar ganz interessante Dinge bezgl. Medien & Staat -> Bevölkerung verängstigen in seinem Film
Bowling for Columbine ... kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## spectrumizer (21. August 2009)

Wie äußert sich Schweinegrippe eigentlich?

Mich hatte vor'n paar Monaten mal 'n komischer Virus für ca. 'ne Woche erwischt, den ich mir bei nem Kumpel mitgenommen hab. Hatte tagelang drückende und rote Augen, ständig 'ne laufende und kribbelnde Nase, dann irgendwann isses in den Hals runter, Mandeln und Hals taten weh, hat sich auch bisschen auf die Lunge gelegt, lecker braunen und grünen Schleim abgehustet und irgendwann isses dann wieder von selbst abgeklungen. Nur die Mandeln taten noch bisschen länger weh.

Geh aber auch erst zum Arzt, wenn ich kaum noch kann. Ich denke, alles was von selber kommt, geht auch wieder von selber. Ingwertee-Kur gemacht, viel Obst gegessen, Vitamine reingehauen.

Darf ich mir jetzt auch 'n "I survived Swine Flu 2009" T-Shirt holen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (21. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wie äußert sich Schweinegrippe eigentlich?



beginnt häufig mit Halsschmerzen 
plötzlich einsetzendes hohes Fieber 
Husten (meist trocken) 
Appetitlosigkeit 
Schwächegefühl 
Übelkeit, Durchfall, Erbrechen 
Gliederschmerzen 

_____

Ich verstehe die ganzen sorgen nicht...
Wieviele Leute sterben Jährlich an einer normalen grippe? 2 - 3 Tausend?

In Deutschland leben ~80 Mio Menschen... jetzt haben, kA 2 tausend?, die Schweine grippe... und alle machen panik.

Für mich ist es reine Panik mache... mehr nicht!


Kein wunder dass alle aus'm Ballermann mit der schweine grippe heim kommen... wenn da 50 Leute in einen Kübel sabbern und jeder mit jedem Körperflüssigkeiten austauscht... selber schuld!


Ich fliege in 2 Wochen auch nach Malle... allerdings weit weg vom Ballermann... sorgen mache ich mir keine.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> plötzlich einsetzendes hohes Fieber


Mein Tropenarzt meinte neulich, dass das hohe Fieber das Einzige sei, das wirklich darauf schliessen lässt, dass man die Schweinegrippe hat. Bzw solltest Du kein Fieber haben, aber andere Beschwerden, so ists dann wohl keine Schweinegrippe.

Solltest Du aber hohes Fieber haben kann es selbstverständlich trotzdem noch sein, dass Du irgend ne andere Krankheit hast statt die Schweinegrippe, eben zB die normale Influenza oder wenn Du in letzter Zeit verreist bist auch was Exotisches.


----------



## El Homer (21. August 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mein Tropenarzt meinte neulich, dass das hohe Fieber das Einzige sei, das wirklich darauf schliessen lässt, dass man die Schweinegrippe hat. Bzw solltest Du kein Fieber haben, aber andere Beschwerden, so ists dann wohl keine Schweinegrippe.
> 
> Solltest Du aber hohes Fieber haben kann es selbstverständlich trotzdem noch sein, dass Du irgend ne andere Krankheit hast statt die Schweinegrippe, eben zB die normale Influenza oder wenn Du in letzter Zeit verreist bist auch was Exotisches.


ich hattte sie, und hatte weder Fieber oder sonstige Schmerzen....
nur husten 

(artzt hat bei mir einen Abstrich aus Rachen und Nase gemacht)


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2009)

Tjo da sieht mans, auch Ärzte können sich irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

mist wo hol ich mir am schnellsten schweinegrippe will auch son t-shirt haben :<


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Antela schrieb:


> Ich denke man es wollte, könnte man die Gesellschaft zu jeder Zeit in Angst und Schrecken versetzten.
> Michael Moore sagt dazu ein paar ganz interessante Dinge bezgl. Medien & Staat -> Bevölkerung verängstigen in seinem Film
> Bowling for Columbine ... kann ich nur empfehlen



Das traurige ist: diese Warnungen WILL KEINER HÖREN!

Früher hab ich meinem Kumpel über den Kopf getätschelt wenn er was von Verschwörungstheorien erzählt hat. Aber die Jahre hab ich mir immer öfter die Frage gestellt:"Wieso wird so reagiert? Was könnte der Grund dafür sein?" Und das schreckliche Ergebniss war, dass an den Verschwörungstheorien mehr dran ist, als man erst glauben will.....

Zwischenzeitlich surf ich morgens nicht nur durch die offiziellen Nachrichten sondern auch durch die alternativ Nachrichten! Warum?

Auf vielen alternativen Nachrichtenseiten (manche würde sie auch Verschwörungsseiten nennen) gibt es Informationen die so noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auftauchen.

Da wäre z.B.  bei der Schweinegrippe:

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/verschwieg...ergestellt.html aus was der Impfstoff eigentlich hergestellt wird....

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/rechtliche...mpfstoffen.html Rechtliche Immunität für die Impfstoffhersteller obwohl es mehr als nur Bedenken dagegen gibt:

http://www.merkur-online.de/nachrichten/mu...eta-451084.html

und noch vieles mehr!

Jetzt könnte man ja noch alleine "Inkompetenz und Geldgier" unterstellen wäre da nicht noch:

http://info.kopp-verlag.de/news/gerald-cel...ammenbruch.html Angeblich befindet sich unsere Wirtschaft aus dem Weg der Krise! Jeder der anderer Meinung ist wird überhört! 

Doch wenn ich sehe was geschieht und was erzählt wird, stöber ich lieber wieder in alternativen Medien umher......

Ach ja, vergessen wir mal die Politik nicht! Die sagte: "Wegen Kinderschändern müssen wir das Internet zensieren! Natürlich nur deswegen!" Und jetzt? Jetzt wollen sie sogar "Killerspiele" im Netz zensieren! http://themen.t-online.de/news/innenpolitik wird das alles sein? Nein! Wenn es "härter" wird, werden sie alles zensieren was eine Person "angreift" oder "verunglimpft" und dann werden sämtliche "alternative Nachrichten" auf einmal verschwunden sein!

Wo es her kommt? Schwerpunktmäßig aus Amerika! Ich bin froh dass ich die nächsten 3-4 Jahre nicht dort wohne! Trotzdem wollen sie die EU ähnlich aufbauen! Erschreckend, was man alleine schon über die EU-Verfassung liest "Töten von Personen bei Unruhen als legales rechtliches Mittel des Staates" und Deutschland muß halt "wieder" das Grundgesetz ändern oder ausser Kraft setzen.

Nimmt man all diese Puzzleteilchen und setzt sie zu einem zusammen ergeben sie ein erschreckendes Bild! Leider paßt es aber so teuflich gut, dass man sich einfach Sorgen machen muß!

Laufen wir weiter mit, werden wir mit runter gerissen, doch selbst wenn wir uns davon lossagen wird die wirtschaftliche Kriese, das Chaos das uns in den nächsten Jahren erwartet weit zurückwerfen! Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre würd ich lachen wenn ich höre wie deutsche Politiker 4 Millionen Arbeitsplätze schaffen will. Es gibt KEINEN Deutschen Wirtschaftskreislauf mehr! Unsere Währung ist fest in die EU eingebunden, wir sind NICHT in der Lage uns ohne andere Länder selbst zu versorgen. Und durch die Aktiengesellschaften wurde der weltweite Markt aufgebaut der gute wie auch schlechte Zeiten zusammen durchläuft!

Was ihr tun könnt? Informiert euch! Hört euch andere Meinungen an! Macht euch selbst ein Bild und stellt immer unangenehme Fragen wenn sie angebracht sind! Und das wohl wichtigste: Macht euch so selbständig wie auch nur irgendwie möglich! Da sei nur mal die Selbstversorgung, Wasseraufbereitung und Energie in den Raum geworfen! 

Ich rede nicht davon sein Leben um 180 Grad zu wenden und in den Wald zu ziehen, sondern einfach Stück für Stück ein paar Vorkehrungen zu treffen falls es wirklich hart auf hart kommt. "Immer mit dem Schlimmsten Rechnen und das Beste hoffen!"

MfG

Scratch


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

jetzt wurden alternative infoseiten genannt gleich kommt wieder der erste mit infokrieg -.-


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jetzt wurden alternative infoseiten genannt gleich kommt wieder der erste mit infokrieg -.-



Du wirst lachen! Das war sogar eine der Ersten, die vor dem Impfstoff gewarnt haben und auf der Stand, das Griechenland eine Zwangsimpfung geplant hat.

Und was hörst du in der Glotze? Ausser "schöner Wohnen", "Promi Dinner"?

Hat schon wer einen Bericht über den Impfstoff gesehen? Oder auch nur die "Pandemiewarnung"?


----------



## Haxxler (24. August 2009)

Eigentlich komisch, wo sich Panikmache doch so gut im Fernsehen verkauft.


----------



## Ch1zzo (24. August 2009)

Und Elvis und Tupac leben in einer Zwischendimension!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ihr habt alle Sorgen... 
Von der Schweinegrippe ist in den Medien genau so lange berichtet worden bis es was neues Interessanteres gab... Derzeit scheint es ja die Brände in Griechenland zu sein... und die verschwinden aus den Zeitungen sobald es wieder was neues gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Verschwörungstheorien...Junge Junge so ein Humbug! Ihr tragt wahrscheinlich auch nen Helm aus Alufolie damit euch die Aliens nicht abhören können...


----------



## Scrätcher (24. August 2009)

Ch1zzo schrieb:


> Und Elvis und Tupac leben in einer Zwischendimension!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast ja recht! Und die Konjunktur rollt schonwieder an! Deutschland wird nächstes Jahr ganz sicher Exportweltmeister bei deutschen Autos und wir werden 4 Millionen neue Jobs kriegen! Die Umwelt wird auch immer besser behandelt und wahrscheinlich fliegen uns in 3 Jahren die gebratenen Hähnchen in den Mund!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Entschuldige, wir haben uns wohl unterschiedlich tief mit der Materie beschäftigt.....


----------



## 11Raiden (24. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das traurige ist: diese Warnungen WILL KEINER HÖREN!
> Früher hab ich meinem Kumpel über den Kopf getätschelt wenn er was von Verschwörungstheorien erzählt hat. Aber die Jahre hab ich mir immer öfter die Frage gestellt:"Wieso wird so reagiert? Was könnte der Grund dafür sein?" Und das schreckliche Ergebniss war, dass an den Verschwörungstheorien mehr dran ist, als man erst glauben will.....
> Zwischenzeitlich surf ich morgens nicht nur durch die offiziellen Nachrichten sondern auch durch die alternativ Nachrichten! Warum?
> Auf vielen alternativen Nachrichtenseiten (manche würde sie auch Verschwörungsseiten nennen) gibt es Informationen die so noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit auftauchen.
> ...



Das erschreckende zuerst.
Er hat recht.
Wir sind zu bequem.
Die Medien beeinflussen uns in unserer Meinung, machen uns träge im selbstständigen Denken.
So eine Fernsehkultur hatten wir früher nicht. es gibt noch informationsreiche Programme, aber auch die berichten nicht über alles (dürfen?).

Warum geht es Machthaber?
Um Überwachung
Wie erreichen sie dies?
In dem sie einen fadenscheinigen Grund suchen um die Überwachung zu legalisierung und anerkennen zu lassen.

Die Regierung muß gebraucht werden um Ihr Recht voll durchzusetzen (nach Ihren Gusto)!
Wie errecht man das durch Panik und Angst?
Geld, Arbeitsplatz, Steuern, Öl, Kriminalität etc ...
Die Medien sind ein sehr guter Platz um sich zu profilieren oder seine Ansichten der breiten Masse zu verkaufen und sie so zu steuern.
Teils machen das die Medien bewußt weil sie ein Netzwerk haben zu der Politik, teils wird es ach durch Nachrichten und der Berichterstattung lanciert.
Selbst Fachzeitschriften übernehmen von aderen deren Informationen ohne selbst diese zu überprüfen.
Die Zeit wird mit viel Arbeit für wenige gefüllt, damit diese nicht zuviel Zeit ahben über alles nachzudenken.
Geht es besser ja!
Ist das zu negativ?
Kann sicherlich sein, doch ich für meinen Teil denken, das nicht alles an den Haaren herbeigezogemn ist und sehe die Motivationsquelle von den meisten Menschen (vor allen in gehobenen Positionen)
Macht, Geltungsbedürfnis und Gier!

Gemixt ist das ein besonderer Cocktail, den ich nicht trinken möchte.

Ich hoffe wirklich das die Menschheit und auch ich, mit meinen bescheidenen Anteil, sich auf einem Weg begibt zusammen, mit ehrlichen Blick und aufrechter Haltung, füreinander einzusetzen und gemeinsam die Herausforderungen unserer Zeit anzugehen.

Immer nur ja und Amen bringt uns nicht weiter.

Die Franzosen zeigen eher, das sie die wahren Revoluzzer sind und sich nicht alles gefallen lassen. ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2009)

das schreit doch nach revolution *gaggle* jester.gif


----------



## spectrumizer (24. August 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Eigentlich komisch, wo sich Panikmache doch so gut im Fernsehen verkauft.


Die haben bald das nächste Thema.


----------



## Crothar (24. August 2009)

Panikmache, Pharmaindustrie und Krankenkasse, sowie Krankenhäuse stecken unter einer Decke um Kohle zu kassieren, wenn man es so sieht, am h5n1 virus Sterben weniger leute als an Grippe hiv oder etc. sie breitet sich zwar schnell aus, jedoch kann "unproblematisch geheilt" werden. gut ausser bei denen die eh schon geschwächt sind, aber wenn diese leute ne "normale" grippe ereilt ist es genau so, alles nur kurz um lug und betrug von den kassen... etc. schwer zu glauben, jedoch es ist einfach so. h5 viraler effekt ist für gesunde leute absolut rein garnichts, panik mache, ---> erhöhte krankenkassen beiträge---> schlicht harmlos. das länder wie mexico nicht über die schutzmassnahmen verfügen ist in massenmetropolen doch eh bekannt,... wer in mexico mal war, weiss das, armut schlimmste verhältnisse... Kurz um es ist nur wieder was, womit pharmaunternehmen gewinn machen und krankenkassen es abtarnen als hui böse setzen wir doch lieber mal die beiträge auf "20%".......... 

LUG UND BETRUG :-)


----------



## Crothar (24. August 2009)

wäre genau so zu sagen ala, cern,... ui neuer teilchenbeschleuniger,.----> hui schwarze löcher---> hui die apokalypse now... blablabla---> wir sicher bald auch impfen geben für schwarze löcher sind wa dann bei 50% kassenbeiträgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (25. August 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> Wieviele Leute sterben Jährlich an einer normalen grippe? 2 - 3 Tausend?
> 
> In Deutschland leben ~80 Mio Menschen... jetzt haben, kA 2 tausend?, die Schweine grippe... und alle machen panik.......



Ich kanns Dir sagen. Im laufe einer Grippewelle sterben jedes Jahr bis zu 20.000 Menschen in Deutschland.
Allerdings sterben längst nicht alle direkt an der Grippe, oft sind es Alte, Schwache, Kranke .........

Der entscheidende Punkt jedoch ist: Die sterblichkeit bei der Schweinegrippe ist niedriger als die beim üblichen InfluenzaVirus.
Insofern ist es natürlich Panikmache oder die übliche Grippe wird halt unterschätzt. Das kann man sehen wie man will.



Crothar schrieb:


> wäre genau so zu sagen ala, cern,... ui neuer teilchenbeschleuniger,.----> hui schwarze löcher---> hui die apokalypse now... blablabla---> wir sicher bald auch impfen geben für schwarze löcher sind wa dann bei 50% kassenbeiträgen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, da die Wissenschaftler in Cern ja genau damit rechnen oder drauf hoffen. Diese schwarzen Löcher, von denen man hofft das sie entstehen, wären allerdings winzig klein und brechen sofort wieder zusammen. Die Bedenken bestehen nun darin, daß sie eben nicht zusammenbrechen und unaufhaltbare Prozesse eingeleitet werden. Nun, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist verschwindent gering. Aber ich kann mir bildlich vorstellen wie dumm son Wissenschaftler aus der Wäsche gucken würde wenn sich seine tolle Beschleunigerröhre plötzlich in sich zusammenfaltet. xD


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2009)

ich glaub der hät nicht wirklcih viel zeit blöd zu gucken :/


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Schweinegrippe... Vogelgrippe... 
Das ist alles im Grunde nur eins: Ein neuer Grippevirus.
So. Jetzt überlegen wir uns mal, dass es in der Geschichte der Menschheit immer schon solche Pandemien gegeben hat. Früher wußte man auch nicht, was man gegen die Pest machen sollte. Und die Grippe ist und bleibt nun mal gefährlich - ob nun das Wort "vogel" oder "Schwein" davor steht oder nicht. Viele Menschen unterschätzen einfach die Kraft dieses Virus'. Es mutiert immer wieder mal und dann sucht man hektisch nach einem neuen Impfstoff. Aber die Ansteckung erfolgt wie bei jeder anderen Grippe auch, unser Körper kennt den Virus nur noch nicht, darum reagiert er heftig darauf. Im Krankenhaus liegen kann man übrigens auch mit jeder anderen Grippe. Wer bei einer fiesen Erkältung schon denkt, er hätte eine Grippe, der weiß leider nicht, wovon er redet...

Ähm... ja, etwas unkoordiniert geschrieben, aber was ich eigentlich sagen will: Panikmache. So funktioniert die Welt leider inzwischen. Die Mächtigen machen Panik, um die Kleinen weiterhin klein zu halten. Fördert ja auch den Absatz an Zeitungen, (unnützen) Schutzutensilien, Medikamenten etc. Wie praktisch.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Viele Menschen unterschätzen einfach die Kraft dieses Virus'.


Ja, aber viele Menschen unterschätzen auch die Kraft des Körpers, sich gegen solche Viren selbständig zu schützen und diese abzuwehren. Stattdessen wird uns versucht weiß zu machen, dass wir allein Schutz- und Hilflos sind und auf jeden Fall so'n Impfstoff brauchen.


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, aber viele Menschen unterschätzen auch die Kraft des Körpers, sich gegen solche Viren selbständig zu schützen und diese abzuwehren. Stattdessen wird uns versucht weiß zu machen, dass wir allein Schutz- und Hilflos sind und auf jeden Fall so'n Impfstoff brauchen.



Was dann ja wieder darauf hinaus läuft, dass die Wirtschaft angekurbelt wird durch die extrem erhöhten Umsätze der Pharmaindustrie.
Ich sag's ja: Panikmache = Geld!


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> 1. Was dann ja wieder darauf hinaus läuft, dass die Wirtschaft angekurbelt wird durch die extrem erhöhten Umsätze der Pharmaindustrie.
> 2. Ich sag's ja: Panikmache = Geld!



1. Wird sie das? Oder wird hier der Wirtschaft massiv Geld entzogen und Einzelnen in die Hände gespielt?

2. Panikmache = Geld!  Ok stimmt wohl!

Aber mit einem Impfstoff der durchaus zurecht bezweifelt wird. Dementsprechend ist wohl die Gesundheit in erster Linie mal "egal" und man sollte sich fragen wem das System dann dient: der Wirtschaft oder der Bevölkerung?


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Dementsprechend ist wohl die Gesundheit in erster Linie mal "egal" und man sollte sich fragen wem das System dann dient: der Wirtschaft oder der Bevölkerung?



Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass für irgendwen von denen, die "die Welt bewegen", auch nur ansatzweise die Bevölkerung zählt?
Die Illusion habe ich schon lange aufgegeben.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, aber viele Menschen unterschätzen auch die Kraft des Körpers, sich gegen solche Viren selbständig zu schützen und diese abzuwehren. Stattdessen wird uns versucht weiß zu machen, dass wir allein Schutz- und Hilflos sind und auf jeden Fall so'n Impfstoff brauchen.


Traurig und doch so ist es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Motivation von Menschen in vielen Führunspersonen:
Geltungsbedürfnis
Macht über Andere 
Gier

Also nutzt Informationen und klärt die auf, die es hören wollen.

Moment ich beschäftige mich grad mit Sachen, die mir und meiner Meinung über die Welt und meinem Inneren nicht gut tun.
Ich verbringe viel zu viel Zeit mich mit negativen Sachen zu beschäftigen.

Da kommt wieder das Resonanz-Prinzip mit Ursache und Wirkung auf mich zu.

Ich lasse also die Welt so bewußt oder unbewußt, wie sie ist.
Ich werde sie eh nicht alleine ändern und schaue auf mich und meine Entwicklung.

Wenn ich mich mit etwas beschäftigen möchte, dann mit etwas positivem. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das heißt nicht, das es diese Sachen nicht alle in irgendeiner Art und Weise gibt, aber ich belaste mich nicht mehr länger damit und stecke da so viel Energie rein.

Was kommt (oder auch nciht) wird man sehen wenn es soweit ist.
Und ja das kann blauäugig sein, doch die Welt ist mir so schon kompliziert genug als das ich mich länger an irgendwelche Verschwörung beteiligen möchte.

Da genieße ich liebe das leben.
In den 80er Jahren dachten die Mneschen auch ein Atomkrieg kommt und sie hatten zum Glück unrecht.

Also Leben genießen und dem Leben und der Natur (des Menschen) vertauen oder Angst haben.

Ihr habt die Wahl. ^^

Jeder sollte sich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten informieren, aber ich messe dem Treiben von unbewußten Menschen wie Politik, Pharmaunternehmen, Medien, etc .. nicht mehr so viel Bedeutung bei, sondern sehe sie als das was sie sind..unbewußt (zumindest in einigen Punkten).


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass für irgendwen von denen, die "die Welt bewegen", auch nur ansatzweise die Bevölkerung zählt?
> Die Illusion habe ich schon lange aufgegeben.



Und wann genau hast du angefangen zu resignieren?


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Und wann genau hast du angefangen zu resignieren?



Ich habe nur die Illusion aufgegeben von einer wirklich sozialen Gesellschaft.
Resigniert habe ich nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich nicht mit dem zufrieden bin, was andere tun, dann sollte ich zumindest mit dem zufrieden sein, was ICH tue. Ich versuche also mein Bestes zu geben, um die Welt zu einem angenehmeren Ort zu machen. Wenn ich etwas nicht leiden kann, dann dieses "allein schaffe ich eh nichts". Wenn jeder so denkt, dann kann sich nie was ändern. 
Aber naja... das nur am Rande...


----------



## Scrätcher (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Ich habe nur die Illusion aufgegeben von einer wirklich sozialen Gesellschaft.
> Resigniert habe ich nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn ich nicht mit dem zufrieden bin, was andere tun, *dann sollte ich zumindest mit dem zufrieden sein, was ICH tue. Ich versuche also mein Bestes zu geben, um die Welt zu einem angenehmeren Ort zu machen. Wenn ich etwas nicht leiden kann, dann dieses "allein schaffe ich eh nichts".* Wenn jeder so denkt, dann kann sich nie was ändern.
> Aber naja... das nur am Rande...



Du sagst nur so am Rande? Ich würde sagen du hast die Schwerpunkte voll getroffen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die sollte man nicht "nur am Rande" präsentieren!


----------



## Steffi_HH (25. August 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Du sagst nur so am Rande? Ich würde sagen du hast die Schwerpunkte voll getroffen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber es gehört nicht zu diesem Thema, also psssst, bevor wir einen Admin verägern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (25. August 2009)

Steffi_HH schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas nicht leiden kann, dann dieses "allein schaffe ich eh nichts". Wenn jeder so denkt, dann kann sich nie was ändern.


Nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich tue in meinem Leben in Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten einiges.
Doch das sie die Welt sich jetzt anders dreht und gewisse Teile unseres System sich besinnen und jetzt anders denken, fühlen und handeln, diesen Zahn habe ich mir gezogen.

Ich kann mit der Welt unzufrieden sein oder sie so nehmen wie sie ist und mein bestmögliches tun.
Das ein grundsätzliches Umdenken einkehrt das habe ich mir abgeschminkt, weil jeder ist nur so bewußt oder unbewußt, wie er sich entwickelt und manchen geht es halt zu gut in ihrer Rolle, so daß sie keinen Anlaß haben über den Tellerrand hinauszuschauen.

Ich begrüße jeden der sich dazu aufmacht, aber gewisse Bereiche unserer Gesellschaft scheinen sehr lernresistent zu sein. ^^
Da kommt wohl wieder da Bewußtsein, die Evolution und die Entwicklung der Menschheit zum Tragen.
Ich sollte nicht die Gesellschaft ändern wollen/sollen, sondern bei mir anfangen und glaube mir das mache ich sehr wohl.

Für mich ist es halt noch sehr frustierend eine gewisses stures Schubladendenken bei vielen Menschen anzutreffen. Ich muß mir halt abgewöhnen an mein Umfeld große bis sehr hohe Erwartungen zu haben, und das die Menschheit sich mehr als Einheit sieht, als sich vorwiegend aufgrund von Ego und Glauben zu bekriegen etc. .. . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mensch ändere Dich selbst und die Welt kann sich wandeln.


----------



## Tanique (25. August 2009)

Thema war doch Schweinegrippe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nunja, ich weiß nicht ob es schon erwähnt wurde:

Der Impfstoff der Schweinegrippe ist krebserregend.


Laut "Spezialisten" soll es wohl auch jeden treffen und gefährlich werde es nur wenn man gleichzeitig einen anderen Virus oder Krankheit mit sich rumschleppe.

Solange ihr nicht anfällig für andere Krankheiten seid wird das wohl weniger tragisch ausgehen als vll bei der uns üblichen Grippe.


----------



## Jayla (25. August 2009)

Tanique schrieb:


> Thema war doch Schweinegrippe?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haidanai, die geballte Hysteriemafia am Werke. /flame off

Also, dann mal ein wenig Fakten gegen Hysterie setzen.

Grippe ist Grippe. Das ist zwar bisschen mehr als ein normaler Schnupfen, aber einige Dinge werden bei der derzeit kursierenden Grippehysterie ein wenig außer Acht gelassen.

1. Im Jahr 2001/2002 und 2005/2007 sind über 30.000 Leute an der Grippe gestorben. Keine Schweinegrippe, ganz normale Grippe. Und zwar bei den üblichen Wellen im Herbst und Frühjahr.
Irgendwie hat mir da wohl der Aufschrei "Wir werden alle stöööööööörben" gefehlt.
2. Der Impfstoff ist NICHT krebserregend. In der Tat weiß noch keiner, was er genau ist, der ist nämlich noch nicht getestet. Und das wird er bis zur Freigabe auch nicht sein.
3. was genau der Grund ist, warum ICH mich nicht impfen lasse. Ich lass mir doch kein Dreck in die Blutbahn pumpen, von denen selbst der Hersteller nicht weiß, was es eigentlich tut.
4. Es ist ein Virus. Derzeit erleben wir die "erste Welle". die ist vergleichsweise schwach, sorgt mehr oder weniger lediglich für eine Durchseuchung. Mehr eigentlich nicht. Wir haben dann für das Virus Abwehrkräfte entwickelt, die wir auch brauchen, weil die Herbstwelle mit einem angepassteren Virus kommen wird. Und die _kann_, muss aber nicht, lustig werden im Sinne von

"WIR WERDEN ALLE STÖRBEN"

Mann.

Völliger Schwachsinn sind die "kontrollierten" Ansteckungen auf diesen bescheuerten Schweinegrippenparties. Wer das macht, hat doch nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.
Ein Epidemie wird nicht dadurch aufgehalten, dass man sich "kontrolliert" ansteckt. Wer wissen will, WIE bescheuert das ist, ersetzt mal kurz "Grippe" durch "Lungenpest".

"Ich geh auf eine Lungenpestparty. Da kann ich mich kontrolliert anstecken, und die Krankheit wird dann milder verlaufen oder aber ich hab genügend Abwehrkräfte"

Supersache das. Da hats jemand verstanden. Und in Großbritannien schicken die Eltern ihre unbedarften Kinder dahin. Naja, ok - ich gebe ja zu, der Ärmelkanal ist sowas wie der Schutzwall des guten Geschmacks vor den Briten.

zurück zur Schweinegrippe. Was kann man tun?

Das was ihr jedes Jahr mit der Grippewelle macht: Ignorieren. Entweder ihr kriegt es oder ihr kriegts nicht.

Wenn ihr die Schweinegrippe habt, freut euch dank der derzeitigen Hysterie über ein paar freie Tage. Wenn ihr sie nicht kriegt, freut euch, dass es euch nicht dreckig geht.

Arschkarte gezogen haben eigentlich nur diejenigen, denen es eh schlecht geht: Chroniker, Alte Leute, sehr junge Menschen und Schwangere. Was tragisch für die Betroffenen sein kann, aber nicht irgendwie Anlaß zur Panik geben sollte. Denn die Schweinegrippe ist ein Grippevirus von vielen.

So und nun was für die Freunde der Verschwörungstheorien:

Der Virus ist genetisch inzwischen ganz gut entschlüsselt. Klar hat der auch Bestandteile vom Vogelgrippevirus drin, haben die aber inzwischen alle, soweit ich weiß.

Interessant ist, dass der jetztige H1N1-Virus offenbar ein Virus ist, dass irgendwann in den 60ern verschwunden ist und mitte der 70er wieder aufgetreten ist. Der Virenstamm, mein ich. Und das wohl an der Grenze China/Russland.

Wo haben die noch gleich ihre Labors? Deren Militärs, mein ich?

So. Und weil der denen da in den 70ern im Kalten Krieg flöten gegangen ist, haben wir alle noch Abwehrkräfte gegen das Ding. Funzen nicht 100%, weils Virus halt mutiert ist, reicht aber aus, das wir eben nicht

ALLE STÖRBEN

müssen.

Sorry für  die Entwarnung. Aber ich krieg allmählich die Krise, wenn ich mitkriege, was hier für Theorien abgesondert werden. 

Und nun einmal ein kleiner Hintergrundbericht, warum der Vergleich mit der Spanischen Grippe von 1920 schwer hinkt. Wenn ich da Fehler reinbaue, sorry, aber ich bin kein arzt. Nur interessierter Laie. ;-)

920 war ziemlich kurz nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg, der so ziemlich alles plattgemacht hat da. Die Leute hatten nicht viel zu essen, Unterernährung schwächt und daher hatte das Virus freie Bahn. Auch gabs damals noch kein Penicillin, das wurde erst 1928 von Alexander Fleming entdeckt. So. Da hatte jemand Grippe. An der Grippe selbst ist er nicht gestorben (tut übrigens kaum jemand, die nachfolgenden Sekundärinfektionen bringen einen in der Regel um), die besagte Sekundärinfektion fängt er sich ein und dann gibts kein Antibiotikum, um ihm das zu erleichtern und die Infektion in Schach zu halten.

Alles, was die damals machen konnten, war, den ins Bett zu legen, Symptome wie z.b. das Fieber zu bekämpfen und zu hoffen, dass der Körper sich selbst heilt. Hat er dann oft genug nicht getan, weil die Kräfte einfach nicht mehr reichten. 

Und die Lazarette, in denen die lagen, kann man auf einigen Bildern in Google ja noch begucken. Das waren eher Hallen, wo die Betten eng nebeneinander lagen und die Leute sich fröhlich gegenseitig anstecken konnten. Und das wars dann. Der eine hat ne Bronchitis entwickelt, der andere ne Meningitis und der dritte in der Mitte hat dann die Bakterien von beiden gekriegt und ist dran verreckt.

Das ist heute deutlich anders. Auch kann man die Sekundärinfektionen besser bekämpfen als man es damals noch konnte. Und das erklärt auch, warum alte Leute und Schwangere sowie Chroniker überdurchschnittlich betroffen sind. Bei denen sind die Selbstheilungskräfte des Körpers, die durch die Antibiotika ja unterstützt werden sollen und nicht komplett ersetzt, ein wenig aus dem Tritt geraten. Und da hilfts halt häufig nicht mehr. Und jede Gruppe hat eine besondere Belastung des Körpers.

Tjo. Alles in allem: Die Spanische Grippe wird sich zumindest 2009 nicht wiederholen.

Aber sollte sie es doch tun, dann könnt ihr ja auf mein Grab spucken. Ich bin Beamtin, was heißt, dass ich gerade in so einem Fall unter Garantie zu irgendwas herangezogen werde. Und wenns Bettpfannen schrubben ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry, wenn das alles etwas genervt klang, aber ich beiß hier inzwischen jeden Tag in die Tischkante, wenn ich das lese. 

Meine Herren, es ist ne simple Grippe. Die wir jedes Jahr haben. und nicht nur, wenn die Medien "The Day after Vogelgrippe" ausrufen, weil mal gerade wieder von einer Ente abgelenkt werden muss oder weil ne Merkel wiedergewählt werden will.


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2009)

Jayla: Taffer Tex! Ich musste wirklich grinsen^^
Wenn das mal kein konstruktiver Beitrag war, wie wir sie im Buffed-Forum lesen wollen^^
Meine Meinung steht ja auch hier irgendwo im Thread. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und sie unterscheidet sich nicht sehr von dieser hier^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2009)

snif07 schrieb:


> beginnt häufig mit Halsschmerzen  hab ich
> plötzlich einsetzendes hohes Fieber hmm könnt ich nicht sagen
> Husten (meist trocken) hab ich
> Appetitlosigkeit lol gemessen an dem was ich gestern vertilgt hab nich XD
> ...



edit: hab grad herausgefunden wie der impfstoff herstellt wird (vll ises auch nur n schauermärchen) aber der wird affennieren entnommen Oo
die Äffchen werden infiziert - gekillt (ich denke hier wirds unrealistisch eher mit langen spritzen o.ä.) - und aus dem saft dann den impfstoff herstellen

ich krieg die tür nicht zu -.-
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/981/485408/text/


----------



## 11Raiden (26. August 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das alles etwas genervt klang, aber ich beiß hier inzwischen jeden Tag in die Tischkante, wenn ich das lese.
> Meine Herren, es ist ne simple Grippe. Die wir jedes Jahr haben. und nicht nur, wenn die Medien "The Day after Vogelgrippe" ausrufen, weil mal gerade wieder von einer Ente abgelenkt werden muss oder weil ne Merkel wiedergewählt werden will.


Nö, ist schon in Ordnung, Schätzchen.
Das war sehr informativ. Ich habe Dank dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/verbeugt sich huldvoll

Lies mal die Seiten davor, die sind mit den gleichen und ähnlichen Infos gefüttert.
(Wir haben das Thema eigentlich schon von vorn bis hinten durchgekaut und der Thread wird sicher mit Anstand von uns verabschiedet)


----------



## Scrätcher (26. August 2009)

Jayla schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn das alles etwas genervt klang, aber ich beiß hier inzwischen jeden Tag in die Tischkante, wenn ich das lese.
> 
> Meine Herren, es ist ne simple Grippe. Die wir jedes Jahr haben. und nicht nur, wenn die Medien "The Day after Vogelgrippe" ausrufen, weil mal gerade wieder von einer Ente abgelenkt werden muss oder weil ne Merkel wiedergewählt werden will.



Aaach wir sind doch inzwischen auch soweit! 

Vor der Grippe haben wir schon lange keine Panik mehr, es ist der Impfstoff bei dem wir uns Sorgen machen!^^

Aber hey? Ich bin nicht im öffentlichen Dienst und dementsprechend so oder so erstmal aussen vor!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *duck*


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aaach wir sind doch inzwischen auch soweit!
> Vor der Grippe haben wir schon lange keine Panik mehr, es ist der Impfstoff bei dem wir uns Sorgen machen!^^
> Aber hey? Ich bin nicht im öffentlichen Dienst und dementsprechend so oder so erstmal aussen vor!
> 
> ...


Ich bin im öffentlichen Dienst und würde mich nicht impfen lassen.
Eher gehe ich mit einstwiliger Verfügung dagegen vor und klage gegen den Eingriff in meine Persönlichkeitsrechte!

Entweder kündige ich oder lasse mir eine Abpfindung geben.
Das sage ich als verantwortungsvoller Familienvater! ^^
Aber ein Zwangsimpfung gibt es bei mir nicht! 

Eher suche mir einen neuen Job oder mache mich selbstständig (den Schein HP für PT habe ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Ladies and Gentleman.. ich präsentiere Ihnen.. World of Menschcraft: CATACLYSM! xD


?


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> Schweinegrippe-->Cataclysm unso xD


aha^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> ?



Stell dir vor du pimperst mit ner Französin und verstehst nicht was sie dir ins Ohr flüstert! Natürlich willst du es wissen! Aber es wäre gefährlich die eigene Freundin nach dem Inhalt der Worte zu fragen!

Also "threadest" du es in ein Forum wo zu allem Überfluss auch noch der Thread geschlossen wird!^^

Das macht dann manch Rind schon wahnsinnig und so kommt es auf die seltsamsten Gedanken!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


öhm ja Grippe...hm... ich habe gehört bei den Franzosen soll es jetzt auch Zwangsimpfungen geben? Muß mal suchen ob ich da ne verlässliche Quelle finde....


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stell dir vor du pimperst mit ner Französin und verstehst nicht was sie dir ins Ohr flüstert! Natürlich willst du es wissen! Aber es wäre gefährlich die eigene Freundin nach dem Inhalt der Worte zu fragen!
> Also "threadest" du es in ein Forum wo zu allem Überfluss auch noch der Thread geschlossen wird!^^
> Das macht dann manch Rind schon wahnsinnig und so kommt es auf die seltsamsten Gedanken!
> 
> ...


Der war gut! *lacht* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Franzmännern..wollen wir nicht hoffen, das das stimmt. ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (1. September 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> omg,.. schweinegrippe bedeutet den cataclysmus.. apokalypse..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sei froh das wir nicht in einem Flugzeug sitzen! Da gewinnen unnötige Panikmacher ganz schnell nen kostenlosen Fallschirm!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Khorhiil schrieb:


> .. schweinegrippe bedeutet den cataclysmus.. apokalypse..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was Überschwemmungen mit Schweinepest zu tun haben sollen ist mir nicht ganz klar. ^^
Gemeinsamkeiten gibt es keine, da Schweinepest noch nicht mal als eine Katastrophe zu bezeichnen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lt. Wikipedia:
Der Ausdruck Kataklysmus (vom latinisierten cataclysmus aus altgriechisch kataklysmos, aus kataklýzein &#8222;überschwemmen&#8220;, von katá &#8222;hinunter&#8220;- + klýzein &#8222;(weg)spülen&#8220 bezeichnet in der Geologie eine erdgeschichtliche Katastrophe, z. B. eine plötzliche Vernichtung oder Zerstörung. Im Griechischen bezeichnet dieser Ausdruck insbesondere auch die biblische Sintflut.

Allgemein wird dieser Begriff verwendet, um eine sehr große, alles zerstörende Katastrophe zu beschreiben.

Siehe auch: Kataklysmentheorie


----------



## sympathisant (1. September 2009)

Allgemein wird dieser Begriff verwendet, um eine sehr große, alles zerstörende Katastrophe zu beschreiben.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> Allgemein wird dieser Begriff verwendet, um eine sehr große, alles zerstörende Katastrophe zu beschreiben.


Genau das hab ich auch bei Wikipedia gefunden, und halt auch Überschwemmung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Khorhiil schrieb:


> also für mich is das ne katatrophe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Für Dich? ^^
Ja das glaub ich Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (1. September 2009)

Leider hab ich kein Bild aber bei mir in der daheim gibts um die Ecke ne Apotheke und als ich da neulich vorbei ging musste ich beinahe kotzen.

Mitten im Schaufenster nen riesen rotes Schild mit der Aufschrift "H5N1" , darum so schematische Modelle von Viren, die um das Schild aufgehängt wurden. Ja und darunter nen Haufen Zeug wie Atemmasken, Sagrotan, etc....

Einfach nur geschmacklos und das einzige was ich dachte war "Das Geschäft mit der Angst". Und nein es war keine der neuartigen Discount-Apotheken, sondern eine klassische deutsche Apotheke, die hier zu Lande einen sehr guten Ruf haben !


----------



## Lillyan (1. September 2009)

Zurück zum Thema. Spam gelöscht.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Leider hab ich kein Bild aber bei mir in der daheim gibts um die Ecke ne Apotheke und als ich da neulich vorbei ging musste ich beinahe kotzen.
> Mitten im Schaufenster nen riesen rotes Schild mit der Aufschrift "H5N1" , darum so schematische Modelle von Viren, die um das Schild aufgehängt wurden. Ja und darunter nen Haufen Zeug wie Atemmasken, Sagrotan, etc....
> Einfach nur geschmacklos und das einzige was ich dachte war "Das Geschäft mit der Angst". Und nein es war keine der neuartigen Discount-Apotheken, sondern eine klassische deutsche Apotheke, die hier zu Lande einen sehr guten Ruf haben !


Das glaub ich ich Dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist einfach Unverschämt, wie dreist manche Menschen sind, wenn es um Ihren Profit geht. ^^


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Ich hab über die Schweinegrippe noch gar nicht nachgedacht und werds wahrscheinlich auch nicht.

'ne Freundin erzählte mir letztens, dass sie in einer Nachbarstadt ein paar Leute kennenlernte. Zum Abschied gab sie einem davon die Hand und sagte dabei "Schweinegrippe.", mit 'nem Zwinkern. Der Typ wich trotzdem erschrocken zurück und war noch 'ne ganze Weile ziemlich aufgeregt (ängstlich aufgeregt) deswegen.
Wenn das jemand bei mir gemacht hätte, wäre meine Reaktion ganz anders gewesen. Ich hätte den Witz ziemlich lahm gefunden, geglaubt hätt ichs lang nicht.

Auch wenns wohl nicht lustig ist, davon betroffen zu sein, denke ich wie bei fast allen Dingen, die eher der Minderheit passieren: "Mich erwischts ja sowieso nicht."


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Ich hab über die Schweinegrippe noch gar nicht nachgedacht und werds wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
> 'ne Freundin erzählte mir letztens, dass sie in einer Nachbarstadt ein paar Leute kennenlernte. Zum Abschied gab sie einem davon die Hand und sagte dabei "Schweinegrippe.", mit 'nem Zwinkern. Der Typ wich trotzdem erschrocken zurück und war noch 'ne ganze Weile ziemlich aufgeregt (ängstlich aufgeregt) deswegen.
> Wenn das jemand bei mir gemacht hätte, wäre meine Reaktion ganz anders gewesen. Ich hätte den Witz ziemlich lahm gefunden, geglaubt hätt ichs lang nicht.
> Auch wenns wohl nicht lustig ist, davon betroffen zu sein, denke ich wie bei fast allen Dingen, die eher der Minderheit passieren: "Mich erwischts ja sowieso nicht."


Das muß ich mir mal merken, wenn ich jemanden ärgern will!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

hier werden ständig doofe witze drüber gemacht. urlauber aus spanien verkünden, dass sie uns allen was mitgebracht haben ... und so weiter .. ;-)

wirklich ernst nimmt das hier keiner mehr. sollten wir nicht im juni alle schon dran gestorben sein?


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hier werden ständig doofe witze drüber gemacht. urlauber aus spanien verkünden, dass sie uns allen was mitgebracht haben ... und so weiter .. ;-)
> 
> wirklich ernst nimmt das hier keiner mehr. sollten wir nicht im juni alle schon dran gestorben sein?


Das dazu, dass es Seuche oder so geschimpft wird. ^^
Für mich ist die Pest eine Seuche oder andere Krankheiten die im Mittelalter krassierten, aber nicht die Schweinepest, Rinderwahnsinn, Vogelgrippe, SARS oder sonstiger Spökenkram! ^^


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> hier werden ständig doofe witze drüber gemacht. urlauber aus spanien verkünden, dass sie uns allen was mitgebracht haben ... und so weiter .. ;-)
> 
> wirklich ernst nimmt das hier keiner mehr. sollten wir nicht im juni alle schon dran gestorben sein?



Ists denn jetzt schon wieder vorbei? 
Ich bin echt uninformiert, was das betrifft. Ich habe nicht einen Artikel dazu gelesen oder mir auch nur einen Bericht in den Nachrichten angesehen.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Ists denn jetzt schon wieder vorbei?
> Ich bin echt uninformiert, was das betrifft. Ich habe nicht einen Artikel dazu gelesen oder mir auch nur einen Bericht in den Nachrichten angesehen.


Naja Sommerpause ist vorbei, das ebbt jetzt sich in der Aufmerksamkeit der Medien und Menschen langsam ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gut das es Ebbe und Flut gibt. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

also das RKI warnt immer noch davor ... die nächste welle soll irgendwann im herbst kommen ... *gähn*


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> also das RKI warnt immer noch davor ... die nächste welle soll irgendwann im herbst kommen ... *gähn*



Die Amis und Briten heben ja schon fleissig Massengräber aus. 

Wobei bewiesen ist, dass die Grippe nicht halb so schlimm ist wie sie dargestellt wird.

Gehen wir davon aus das jedem Menschlichen Handeln eine Motivation aus logischen Gründen unterliegt, denke ich, dass sie die nicht wegen dieser Grippewelle ausheben sondern noch was anderes kommt......


----------



## inkomplex (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Gehen wir davon aus das jedem Menschlichen Handeln eine Motivation aus logischen Gründen unterliegt, denke ich, dass sie die nicht wegen dieser Grippewelle ausheben sondern noch was anderes kommt......



Jetzt mach mir keine Angst!

.. aber sicher kommt (in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft) was anderes. Wir Menschen wollen ja unterhalten werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

inkomplex schrieb:


> Jetzt mach mir keine Angst!
> .. aber sicher kommt (in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft) was anderes. Wir Menschen wollen ja unterhalten werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Onkel Scätcher macht nur Spaß. 
*beruhigt inkomplex*


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Der Onkel Scätcher macht nur Spaß.
> *beruhigt inkomplex*



Ich mach öfter Spaß! Aber das war mein voller Ernst!

Das Verhalten ist nicht logisch! Also muß ich mich fragen WARUM, machen sie sowas und überlege mir, warum ich sowas tun würde!

Und ich würds nur tun, wenn ich mit etwas schlimmeren rechne! Ergo unterstell ich ihnen sie tuns auch! Was mich dann wieder zu der Annahme bringt: Sie wissen was was wir nicht wissen!


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich mach öfter Spaß! Aber das war mein voller Ernst!
> Das Verhalten ist nicht logisch! Also muß ich mich fragen WARUM, machen sie sowas und überlege mir, warum ich sowas tun würde!
> Und ich würds nur tun, wenn ich mit etwas schlimmeren rechne! Ergo unterstell ich ihnen sie tuns auch! Was mich dann wieder zu der Annahme bringt: Sie wissen was was wir nicht wissen!


Vielleicht bereiten sie sich auf die Auferstehung der Toten vor und die Zombieinvasion, die dann kommt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

scrätcher: das sind behörden. da steckt keine logik dahinter.

jedenfalls nicht viel. die müssen was tun damit sie geld bekommen, nicht abgeschafft werden und evtl. sogar noch neue mitarbeiter einstellen können. denn je grösser eine behörde um so mehr macht hat der leitende der behörde. 

also sucht man sich sinnvolle und sinnlose aufgaben, die sinnvoll aussehen. und mal eben prüfen wo und ob man viele massengräber ausheben kann, bindet viel arbeitskraft. und sieht zu zeiten in denen andere organisationen viel panik machen (WHO) auch sinnvoll aus. damit unterstützt man die panik noch und anderen behörden können auch neue "sinnvolle" aufgaben wahrnehmen.


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Vielleicht bereiten sie sich auf die Auferstehung der Toten vor und die Zombieinvasion, die dann kommt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit Humor kann man überspielen, jedoch nicht wiederlegen........


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Mit Humor kann man überspielen, jedoch nicht wiederlegen........


Ja, aber ich kann das momentan noch nicht ernst nehmen.
Ich habe keine Daten und Fakten und weiß momentan zuwenig von England und wie die ticken. ^^

Wenn Du hast und magst, so lege Quellen und Links dar und ich kann mir ein Bild machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sympathisant schrieb:


> scrätcher: das sind behörden. da steckt keine logik dahinter.
> jedenfalls nicht viel. die müssen was tun damit sie geld bekommen, nicht abgeschafft werden und evtl. sogar noch neue mitarbeiter einstellen können. denn je grösser eine behörde um so mehr macht hat der leitende der behörde.
> also sucht man sich sinnvolle und sinnlose aufgaben, die sinnvoll aussehen. und mal eben prüfen wo und ob man viele massengräber ausheben kann, bindet viel arbeitskraft. und sieht zu zeiten in denen andere organisationen viel panik machen (WHO) auch sinnvoll aus. damit unterstützt man die panik noch und anderen behörden können auch neue "sinnvolle" aufgaben wahrnehmen.


Das hört sich doch sinnvoll und logisch durchdacht an. ^^
Wenn man immer an Verschwörung denkt und durch die Brille schaut, so wird manauch immer irgendwo Verschwörung sehen (siehe Fletchers Visionen mit Mel Gibson).

Das heißt nicht, das es keine Verschwörungen auf der Welt gibt oder gegeben hat. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2009)

Scrätchybaby... woher hast du das denn? Ich find dazu nichts, gib doch mal ein Linklein raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Scrätchybaby... woher hast du das denn? Ich find dazu nichts, gib doch mal ein Linklein raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Scrätchybaby... wie niedlich!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das von meinem ehemaligen Erzfeind 'Selor Kiith'!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Scherz)

PS: Wenn es nicht ganz öffentlich geht, dann gerne auch Link oder Quelle oder Infos per PM an mich. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Scrätchybaby... woher hast du das denn? Ich find dazu nichts, gib doch mal ein Linklein raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://www.google.de/search?q=massengrab+U...lient=firefox-a


----------



## Scrätcher (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich kann das momentan noch nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> Wenn Du hast und magst, so lege Quellen und Links dar und ich kann mir ein Bild machen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht ob ich es tun soll! Eigentlich versuch ich ja nur die Leute ihr zu ermahnen das sie nicht ihre "Selbständigkeit vergessen!

Wenn ich das hier logisch durchdacht poste, werd ich wohl bei einigen mit einem Schlag das "Lebensmotivationslicht" ausknipsen!^^ Das ist eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache!^^


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es tun soll! Eigentlich versuch ich ja nur die Leute ihr zu ermahnen das sie nicht ihre "Selbständigkeit vergessen!
> Wenn ich das hier logisch durchdacht poste, werd ich wohl bei einigen mit einem Schlag das "Lebensmotivationslicht" ausknipsen!^^ Das ist eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache!^^


Dann schicke es mir und ggf. Selor Kiith per PM. ^^

Halbe Wahrheiten, dann lieber keine Wahrheiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selbstständig bin ich, weil sonst würde ich Dich nicht um die Infos fragen (ich habe echt kein Bock irgendwelche Infos aufgrund von abtrusen Meldung zu suchen und Selor Kiith hat gesucht und nix gefunden, und seine Selbstständigkeit damit auch unter Beweis gestellt). ^^
Infos, oder ich kann nicht umhin als Unwahr es abzuurteilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also gerade mir solltest Du vertrauen können. ^^


----------



## sympathisant (2. September 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich es tun soll! Eigentlich versuch ich ja nur die Leute ihr zu ermahnen das sie nicht ihre "Selbständigkeit vergessen!
> 
> Wenn ich das hier logisch durchdacht poste, werd ich wohl bei einigen mit einem Schlag das "Lebensmotivationslicht" ausknipsen!^^ Das ist eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache!^^



ach scrätcher .. man findet doch trost bei gott und diversen teekannen .. .-p

ehrlich: ich glaub nicht, dass n simples posting hier was bewirkt. im schlimmsten fall wirds heiss diskutiert und irgendwann geschlossen.


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ach scrätcher .. man findet doch trost bei gott und diversen teekannen .. .-p
> ehrlich: ich glaub nicht, dass n simples posting hier was bewirkt. im schlimmsten fall wirds heiss diskutiert und irgendwann geschlossen.


Ich versteh auch nicht warum der so rumzickt und so ein großes Geheimnis draus macht. ^^
Erst interessant machen und dann nix erzählen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

